# Share your VCA ring



## EpiFanatic

So I've looked all over for a thread that consolidates all mod shots of VCA rings, and no luck.  If anyone has seen it and can share, that would be great.  Otherwise, it would be so awesome if you lovelies would share modeling pics of your VCA ring, any and every kind, in this thread.  I look forward to seeing multiple pics of the same ring, but on different sized hands, different skin tones, different wardrobes, different nail polishes even.  I find these pics so much more helpful than the stock pics on the VCA website.  Thank you in advance.


----------



## jenayb

GREAT idea for a thread! Can't wait to see pics here.


----------



## EpiFanatic

What better way to start than @chiaoapple 's gorgeous perlee clover ring.  Of course, anything she wears makes me drool.


----------



## EpiFanatic

@shannily's new acquisition


----------



## EpiFanatic

@Opaldreamz888 's cool vintage find


----------



## EpiFanatic

@RitaLA 's awesome lucky BTF and RG rings


----------



## EpiFanatic

@VcaHaddict 's butterflies


----------



## EpiFanatic

@lynne_ross 's stunning Noeud


----------



## EpiFanatic

@4LV's butterflies


----------



## eternallove4bag

Oooh LOVE the idea! I have a thing for rings


----------



## glamourbag

Great idea @EpiFanatic


----------



## DreamingPink

So in love with this ring


----------



## EpiFanatic

@BigAkoya's Lotus btf ring with WG MOP, and denim


----------



## EpiFanatic

@4LV's Lotus plus Serpenti


----------



## BigAkoya

@EpiFanatic  Thanks for creating this post and tagging me.  I rarely look at these off threads, and I love love love rings!  I'm not going to miss this thread!      

I'll help you and dig out some old posts I did that had rings in it.  
Thank you again for starting this thread!


----------



## BigAkoya

Removed.
@EpiFanatic is in search mode for all of us!  Thank you @EpiFanatic


----------



## BigAkoya

Oh.. I will skip digging for now and let you finish all your photos.  How do you find all these photos!  You are amazing!
I am so excited to see more rings and maybe see a new one I want to buy!


----------



## EpiFanatic

@SmokieDragon 's guilloche


----------



## EpiFanatic

BigAkoya said:


> Oh.. I will skip digging for now and let you finish all your photos.  How do you find all these photos!  You are amazing!
> I am so excited to see more rings and maybe see a new one I want to buy!


Thank you.  You have some amazing pics that I think will be very helpful to people.  I'm in an organizing mood, and I am trying to wrap my head around VCA rings.  I find them the hardest to figure out personally, because for me to get a good feeling of how I like a ring I need it to actually fit me, and you know how impossible it is to get to a boutique, let alone find a size that fits these days.  Hope this is helpful for some people.


----------



## EpiFanatic

@trf 's perlee band on a pinkie


----------



## EpiFanatic

@Frivole88 's carnelian with a diamond.  Too bad we don't have a mod shot.


----------



## EpiFanatic

@eternallove4bag 's lovely butterflies


----------



## EpiFanatic

@sassification 's WG perlee band


----------



## BigAkoya

EpiFanatic said:


> Thank you.  You have some amazing pics that I think will be very helpful to people.  I'm in an organizing mood, and I am trying to wrap my head around VCA rings.  I find them the hardest to figure out personally, because for me to get a good feeling of how I like a ring I need it to actually fit me, and you know how impossible it is to get to a boutique, let alone find a size that fits these days.  Hope this is helpful for some people.


I deleted my Frivole post as I did not want to ruin your flow.  I love how you are organizing all this!  Keep it coming and thank you so much for doing this!  After you finish, I hope you turn into a ring lover!


----------



## EpiFanatic

@jp824 's YG frivole BTF


----------



## EpiFanatic

BigAkoya said:


> I deleted my Frivole post as I did not want to ruin your flow.  I love how you are organizing all this!  Keep it coming and thank you so much for doing this!  After you finish, I hope you turn into a ring lover!


@BigAkoya I hope you will post it back.  I'm not doing this in any particular order.  Your WG Frivole BTF is classic and looks amazing on you.


----------



## EpiFanatic

@tenshix 's lovely hands modeling lapis and YG butterflies...


----------



## EpiFanatic

@changsu3141 Dinner with Lotus.  Dining rooms with excellent lighting are a must.


----------



## EpiFanatic

@NANI1972 's YG Frivole btf


----------



## EpiFanatic

How many holy grails can you fit into one picture? @eternallove4bag's Pave frivole and perlee clover...


----------



## EpiFanatic

Noeud on @Notorious Pink, matching everything so perfectly


----------



## EpiFanatic

@jp824's elusive turquoise butterfly


----------



## hja

What a great thread! Thanks for starting it, Epi. Such a feast for the eyes to see all the lovely rings, but so bad for my wallet


----------



## EpiFanatic

@eternallove4bag's dreamy MOP butterfly btf


----------



## EpiFanatic

@4LV thank you for modeling this lovely.


----------



## EpiFanatic

@eternallove4bag your pieces are killing me.


----------



## EpiFanatic

Turquoise butterfly btf on @missie1


----------



## EpiFanatic

@BigAkoya modeling the lapis butterfly btf ring


----------



## EpiFanatic

lapis Hellebore modeled by @BigAkoya


----------



## EpiFanatic

Had to look up what this is called.  perlee diamonds pave ring
Probably be a while before we see an actual member here modeling theirs.


----------



## EpiFanatic

I spy @911snowball's WG perlee clover ring...


----------



## EpiFanatic

@Ylesiya 's pave vintage in WG


----------



## EpiFanatic

@SmokieDragon modeling vintage WG and diamonds


----------



## lynne_ross

@EpiFanatic wonderful idea for thread! So many beautiful rings ladies!


----------



## BigAkoya

EpiFanatic said:


> @tenshix 's lovely hands modeling lapis and YG butterflies...
> 
> View attachment 5401866


That's not a real hand; it's too perfect.  That's a mannequin hand!  @tenshix


----------



## BigAkoya

EpiFanatic said:


> @BigAkoya I hope you will post it back.  I'm not doing this in any particular order.  Your WG Frivole BTF is classic and looks amazing on you.


Okay... I dug up my old post (how do you find all these pictures!) Here is WG Frivole BTF. 

Thank you again for starting this thread... I am going to keep coming back to it to stare at everyone’s beautiful rings.


----------



## BigAkoya

EpiFanatic said:


> @lynne_ross[/





EpiFanatic said:


> @lynne_ross 's stunning Noeud
> 
> View attachment 5401715
> View attachment 5401723


@lynne_ross  These photos always take my breath away.  Love love love this ring, and it is so beautiful on your lovely hands!


----------



## RitaLA

EpiFanatic said:


> @RitaLA 's awesome lucky BTF and RG rings
> 
> View attachment 5401602
> View attachment 5401603


Thank you for creating the thread!!  Great idea!


----------



## EpiFanatic

Some modeling pics from my own library.  I do NOT own any of these. I would love to and am in the process of trying to figure this all out.


----------



## EpiFanatic

These pics feature @BWM.


----------



## EpiFanatic

Some more older pics I found. Again, sadly, not mine. A girl can dream though…


----------



## 4LV

@EpiFanatic, thank you so much for taking your time starting this thread. I love VCA rings. Love the rings on everyone’s lovely hand


----------



## lynne_ross

BigAkoya said:


> @lynne_ross  These photos always take my breath away.  Love love love this ring, and it is so beautiful on your lovely hands!


I need to tell you that I have been wearing the noeud almost daily to work. After getting use to it for awhile I finally wore my lotus to work. The lotus did not feel As loud after wearing the noeud so much. I think I might oddly get more use of the lotus after getting the noeud.


----------



## VCA21

Great thread! Just in time, i've been thinking a lot about net VCA item and it is going to be a ring. Thank you, EpiFanatic!


----------



## EpiFanatic

@lostie19 's YG pave vintage ring.  So nice to see this.  A rare one.


----------



## EpiFanatic

@eternallove4bag 's .  I feel myself being converted to RG...


----------



## EpiFanatic

@WingNut 's medium YG perlee.  Yay!  I found a medium!  Have wanted to see a mod shot of this.  After 200 pages, found one!


----------



## EpiFanatic

@Rami00 's stunner.  I bet this blows your mind with the sparkle IRL.


----------



## EpiFanatic

@eternallove4bag - girl, sorry, I had to post another one of your shots.  Your perspective shots are not only stunning, but so so helpful to see how the ring looks from a distance and as part of your whole look/style.  You take the best pics.


----------



## EpiFanatic

@VcaHaddict - no disrespect to your other gorgeous pieces but we found one!  Perlee singe row diamond ring!!  Can you post more pics in other lighting?  I think this is such a pretty under the radar ring.


----------



## EpiFanatic

@mocktail 's socrate


----------



## WingNut

Awesome thread!!! Thank you for starting this. Great for references!


----------



## EpiFanatic

Honestly, I feel like my work is done.  I've been looking for this ring.  I loved it the first time I saw it and thought, power to the person that can rock this piece of art.  AND I'VE FOUND IT!!!

@Stardust Andromeda 's stunning stunning retired kite ring, of course worn while working on her laptop on a regular day.  This is the best way to wear VCA.


----------



## EpiFanatic

@cali_to_ny 's turquoise perlee ring.  Yay!  found one!


----------



## EpiFanatic

@candeyige 's perlee jackpot!


----------



## EpiFanatic

@TankerToad 's lapis and YG pave...


----------



## EpiFanatic

@Julie_de 's frivole btf party


----------



## eternallove4bag

BigAkoya said:


> @EpiFanatic  Thanks for creating this post and tagging me.  I rarely look at these off threads, and I love love love rings!  I'm not going to miss this thread!
> 
> I'll help you and dig out some old posts I did that had rings in it.
> Thank you again for starting this thread!


We love rings @BigAkoya … let’s be ready for all the enabling thanks to @EpiFanatic thread


----------



## EpiFanatic

@einseine posted this pic.  I'm drooling.


----------



## EpiFanatic

Thanks @diorhigher - first sighting of the vintage btf


----------



## EpiFanatic

@katenmatt 's pave party...


----------



## eternallove4bag

OMG you are killing us with the fabulous shots all in one place @EpiFanatic ! This is going to be one of my fave threads ever! We may need another thread for bracelets and may be for pendants if there are none?

Thank you for including my pictures and your sweet words 

Honestly, seeing all the action shots here is so much better than looking on the VCA website!


----------



## EpiFanatic

@lynne_ross 's Lotus.  Great close up!


----------



## VcaHaddict

EpiFanatic said:


> @VcaHaddict - no disrespect to your other gorgeous pieces but we found one!  Perlee singe row diamond ring!!  Can you post more pics in other lighting?  I think this is such a pretty under the radar ring.
> 
> View attachment 5402343
> 
> 
> View attachment 5402344


Thank you @EpiFanatic for starting this thread and posting all the beautiful rings 
The Perlee single row diamond ring is one of my most used VCA rings! It is very under the radar as you said 
Posting few more pics here with my perlee clover ring and also my least used Onyx ring


----------



## EpiFanatic

@eternallove4bag - RG with turquoise (ish) Cannot stop with her pics!


----------



## EpiFanatic

VcaHaddict said:


> Thank you @EpiFanatic for starting this thread and posting all the beautiful rings
> The Perlee single row diamond ring is one of my most used VCA rings! It is very under the radar as you said
> Posting few more pics here with my perlee clover ring and also my least used Onyx ring
> 
> View attachment 5402385
> 
> 
> View attachment 5402386
> 
> 
> View attachment 5402387
> 
> 
> View attachment 5402388


Thanks so much @VcaHaddict .  Any and every pic you got is much appreciated.  Random ones anywhere.  In the kitchen?  Driving?  Cooking?  Anywhere...


----------



## EpiFanatic

eternallove4bag said:


> OMG you are killing us with the fabulous shots all in one place @EpiFanatic ! This is going to be one of my fave threads ever! We may need another thread for bracelets and may be for pendants if there are none?
> 
> Thank you for including my pictures and your sweet words
> 
> Honestly, seeing all the action shots here is so much better than looking on the VCA website!


You are the biggest culprit, ooops I mean contributor!  You are gonna have me dreaming in RG pretty soon.  Your shots are seriously DA BOMB.  Thank you so much for all those awesome perspective shots.


----------



## EpiFanatic

@jssl1688 's close up.  Ever wonder how many diamonds in each clover?


----------



## EpiFanatic

@Suzie 's vintage VCA purchased at auction.


----------



## EpiFanatic

@Rami00 's Noeud...  this pic


----------



## EpiFanatic

@eternallove4bag , with gold Cartier


----------



## EpiFanatic

@Ylesiya 's vintage pave in WG with a pretty white dress


----------



## EpiFanatic

@nycmamaofone 's YG frivole party


----------



## EpiFanatic

@jp824 's pave frivole on denim


----------



## EpiFanatic

@lemontart's WG perlee, personal fave


----------



## eternallove4bag

EpiFanatic said:


> You are the biggest culprit, ooops I mean contributor!  You are gonna have me dreaming in RG pretty soon.  Your shots are seriously DA BOMB.  Thank you so much for all those awesome perspective shots.


Thank you


----------



## EpiFanatic

@Bagsforcady - Thank you.  Finally, a perlee btf!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

EpiFanatic said:


> @Bagsforcady - Thank you.  Finally, a perlee btf!!
> 
> View attachment 5402413


I have been so fascinated with this ring for the longest time. I tried the malachite version and I absolutely loved it but the carnelian one I have yet to see in person.


----------



## jenayb

eternallove4bag said:


> I have been so fascinated with this ring for the longest time. I tried the malachite version and I absolutely loved it but the carnelian one I have yet to see in person.



I love this ring because it does not immediately scream Van Cleef, but those who know, know.


----------



## makybenson

Some of my favourite rings from my little collection… hoping to add the flying butterfly, the flowerlace and the white gold pave btf frivole ring to complete my ring collection from VCA


----------



## eternallove4bag

jenaywins said:


> I love this ring because it does not immediately scream Van Cleef, but those who know, know.


Right? I hope I can try this in store one day! I turn to mush when it comes to BTF rings


----------



## eternallove4bag

makybenson said:


> Some of my favourite rings from my little collection… hoping to add the flying butterfly, the flowerlace and the white gold pave btf frivole ring to complete my ring collection from VCA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5402434
> View attachment 5402435
> View attachment 5402436
> View attachment 5402437
> View attachment 5402438
> View attachment 5402439
> View attachment 5402440


I KNEW it was you! The name caught my attention and your fab pictures gave you away 100% …EL4BZ here btw … till I get my magic Alhambra ring in RG I will be dreaming looking at yours! Congrats on the GMOP pave bracelet twinsie!


----------



## jenayb

makybenson said:


> Some of my favourite rings from my little collection… hoping to add the flying butterfly, the flowerlace and the white gold pave btf frivole ring to complete my ring collection from VCA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5402434
> View attachment 5402435
> View attachment 5402436
> View attachment 5402437
> View attachment 5402438
> View attachment 5402439
> View attachment 5402440



Gorgeous collection.


----------



## EpiFanatic

@evietiger's Fleurette ring!  First sighting!


----------



## makybenson

eternallove4bag said:


> I KNEW it was you! The name caught my attention and your fab pictures gave you away 100% …EL4BZ here btw … till I get my magic Alhambra ring in RG I will be dreaming looking at yours! Congrats on the GMOP pave bracelet twinsie!


Hahhahaha! Yes, I’ve been lurking here for ages and decided to get active! Oh congrats on the SO magic alhambra RG ring.. it’s gorgeous!


----------



## makybenson

jenaywins said:


> Gorgeous collection.


Thank you


----------



## eternallove4bag

makybenson said:


> Hahhahaha! Yes, I’ve been lurking here for ages and decided to get active! Oh congrats on the SO magic alhambra RG ring.. it’s gorgeous!


So happy you did! Now we get to see your fabulous jewelry pieces here… thank you babe. The ETA for the ring is January next year so cannot wait for that to arrive.


----------



## EpiFanatic

@evietiger  - wow...do we have some high jewelry here?  any help experts?


----------



## EpiFanatic

@Dode99 's WG vintage pave ring


----------



## EpiFanatic

@SugarMama 's pink and white butterflies (they look like candy)


----------



## EpiFanatic

@jp824 Gorg perspective shot


----------



## glamourbag

makybenson said:


> Some of my favourite rings from my little collection… hoping to add the flying butterfly, the flowerlace and the white gold pave btf frivole ring to complete my ring collection from VCA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5402434
> View attachment 5402435
> View attachment 5402436
> View attachment 5402437
> View attachment 5402438
> View attachment 5402439
> View attachment 5402440


All these combinations! So inspiring


----------



## EpiFanatic

@MyHjourney  modeling the skinny sweet clover


----------



## EpiFanatic

@oranGetRee - yes, more perlee


----------



## EpiFanatic

YES!  @glamourbag modeling cosmos!


----------



## EpiFanatic

@8seventeen19 - Way to rock the frivoles!!!  A new definition of layering.  Stick a fork in me...
s


----------



## EpiFanatic

@Lien's Lotus Fabulous perspective shot, and a closeup


----------



## EpiFanatic

@chocolateolive 's pave perlee ring


----------



## EpiFanatic

@hikarupanda 's RG perlee band


----------



## EpiFanatic

@BlingItOn modeling YG mini frivole btf!


----------



## EpiFanatic

@nicole0612 even holding the malachite perlee ring is good


----------



## EpiFanatic

@lynne_ross Lotus in daylight!!


----------



## EpiFanatic

@8seventeen19 YES!  her WG mini frivole btf
*

*


----------



## hikarupanda

EpiFanatic said:


> @hikarupanda 's YG perlee band
> View attachment 5402475



Thanks for tagging. Mine is actually rose gold.


----------



## EpiFanatic

@nycmamaofone - such lovely hands


----------



## EpiFanatic

hikarupanda said:


> Thanks for tagging. Mine is actually rose gold.


thanks for the correction!  fixed it!


----------



## EpiFanatic

@LucyMadrid 's colorful alhambras with diamonds.


----------



## EpiFanatic

@chocolateolive  Perlee representation!


----------



## NANI1972

I have a magic malachite coming next week, I’ll post her here once I receive.


----------



## EpiFanatic

@may3545 pave frivole...can you spy it?


----------



## EpiFanatic

@tinybiopsee's frivole in sunlight...are you kidding me?  and with RDN?


----------



## EpiFanatic

@BigAkoya 's with some love for WG pave frivole and lotus


----------



## kelsenia

makybenson said:


> Some of my favourite rings from my little collection… hoping to add the flying butterfly, the flowerlace and the white gold pave btf frivole ring to complete my ring collection from VCA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5402434
> View attachment 5402435
> View attachment 5402436
> View attachment 5402437
> View attachment 5402438
> View attachment 5402439
> View attachment 5402440


Omg. this post is so bad for my wallet haha
The pink butterfly BTF, Serpenti and frivole ring are just so stunning on you! (all of them are, but those are my favorites!!)


----------



## makybenson

EpiFanatic said:


> @tinybiopsee's frivole in sunlight...are you kidding me?  and with RDN?
> View attachment 5402558
> View attachment 5402559


Beautiful


----------



## makybenson

kelsenia said:


> Omg. this post is so bad for my wallet haha
> The pink butterfly BTF, Serpenti and frivole ring are just so stunning on you! (all of them are, but those are my favorites!!)


Hahahhaa thank you! Vca is bad for our wallets


----------



## EpiFanatic

I'm a little wiped.  Will be back on it later.


----------



## VcaHaddict

More butterflies


----------



## EpiFanatic

jenaywins said:


> I love this ring because it does not immediately scream Van Cleef, but those who know, know.


Yes @jenaywins and @eternallove4bag, I’ve wanted to try it too. I think on the finger it looks so different from stock pics. I think there is a simplicity and boldness once it’s on.  My goal is to try this on somewhere this summer.


----------



## EpiFanatic

makybenson said:


> Some of my favourite rings from my little collection… hoping to add the flying butterfly, the flowerlace and the white gold pave btf frivole ring to complete my ring collection from VCA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5402434
> View attachment 5402435
> View attachment 5402436
> View attachment 5402437
> View attachment 5402438
> View attachment 5402439
> View attachment 5402440


Yes!!!! Thank you!  Love them all!


----------



## eternallove4bag

EpiFanatic said:


> YES!  @glamourbag modeling cosmos!
> 
> View attachment 5402461


Omg! The single cosmos ring is stunning on you @glamourbag please please say this is a ring you are considering adding


----------



## eternallove4bag

EpiFanatic said:


> Yes @jenaywins and @eternallove4bag, I’ve wanted to try it too. I think on the finger it looks so different from stock pics. I think there is a simplicity and boldness once it’s on.  My goal is to try this on somewhere this summer.


Pics please when you do @EpiFanatic … the matching ring and bracelet are


----------



## eternallove4bag

EpiFanatic said:


> I'm a little wiped.  Will be back on it later.


@EpiFanatic girl I am so impressed with the way you got all the pics together to create this fabulous thread! Kudos! You deserve a little bit of rest and a big thank you from all of us here.


----------



## glamourbag

eternallove4bag said:


> Omg! The single cosmos ring is stunning on you @glamourbag please please say this is a ring you are considering adding


Hehe...honestly no, not with the onyx, but the all pave would definitely be an option if I could see it in person (its never available...).


----------



## may3545

EpiFanatic said:


> @may3545 pave frivole...can you spy it?
> View attachment 5402557


Great eyes! The single pave makes it super easy for me to wear casually.


----------



## BigAkoya

lynne_ross said:


> I need to tell you that I have been wearing the noeud almost daily to work. After getting use to it for awhile I finally wore my lotus to work. The lotus did not feel As loud after wearing the noeud so much. I think I might oddly get more use of the lotus after getting the noeud.


I am so glad to hear that!  Once you get used to big rings, nothing is ever going to be too big!      
The Lotus ring is such a fun ring to me;  I am glad you are wearing it more.


----------



## BigAkoya

eternallove4bag said:


> We love rings @BigAkoya … let’s be ready for all the enabling thanks to @EpiFanatic thread


I am getting enabled... the butterfly ring is back in my head!      
All the lovely ladies here with the butterfly ring; it's so pretty! Love this thread!


----------



## BigAkoya

makybenson said:


> Some of my favourite rings from my little collection… hoping to add the flying butterfly, the flowerlace and the white gold pave btf frivole ring to complete my ring collection from VCA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5402434
> View attachment 5402435
> View attachment 5402436
> View attachment 5402437
> View attachment 5402438
> View attachment 5402439
> View attachment 5402440


You have beautiful pieces, all of them, not just your gorgeous rings!  
Hope to see more of your pieces in the other threads!


----------



## eternallove4bag

glamourbag said:


> Hehe...honestly no, not with the onyx, but the all pave would definitely be an option if I could see it in person (its never available...).


The all pave? Even better! You know how much I love pave!


----------



## eternallove4bag

BigAkoya said:


> I am getting enabled... the butterfly ring is back in my head!
> All the lovely ladies here with the butterfly ring; it's so pretty! Love this thread!


Haha this thread will put a hole in our pockets sooner rather than later! I love rings! Instantaneous wow factor!


----------



## BigAkoya

eternallove4bag said:


> Haha this thread will put a hole in our pockets sooner rather than later! I love rings! Instantaneous wow factor!


Me too!  I love rings above all other jewelry categories.  I am going to the VCA website later and crawl through all WG rings one more time.  I've done that a billion times already, but hoping something will speak to me!   
I want something with color though.  The butterfly BTF ring!


----------



## BigAkoya

EpiFanatic said:


> @4LV's butterflies


Forget the VCA website, @EpiFanatic , your thread is better!  
Are we allowed to make special requests?   

@4LV I love love love your combo, two Clovers and the butterfly ring.  Your wrist screams and smiles to me at the same time... that bold wrist look (screaming) with the whimsical butterfly on the fingers (smiling).

If you are in the mood, would you be so kind as to post the butterfly ring with just the WG Clover?  That would be my combo. Since you also seem to have every VCA piece, would you by chance have two WG Clovers?  If yes, I would love to see two WG Clovers with the butterfly ring.  If you're not in the mood to post photos, I completely understand.  

Do your two Clovers jingle when you wear them? 

Love your gorgeous pieces!


----------



## EpiFanatic

Of course, @eternallove4bag...


----------



## EpiFanatic

I think there is a perlee ring there @nycmamaofone


----------



## EpiFanatic

@sassification 's Delicate beauty, small perlee


----------



## ms_sivalley

Such a great thread!  Trying to decide between these three


----------



## BigAkoya

ms_sivalley said:


> Such a great thread!  Trying to decide between these three
> View attachment 5402875
> View attachment 5402876
> View attachment 5402877


For me, Frivole Pave BTF for sure!  That ring is so artistic, heart shaped petals, angled to look like a blooming flower.  It sparkles like crazy and just pops.  I vote Frivole Pave BTF!


----------



## EpiFanatic

@eletons retired vintage alhambra ring with a previous version of the perlee beading


----------



## EpiFanatic

@Stardust Andromeda 's lovely turquoise butterfly and btf butterfly ring


----------



## EpiFanatic

@shere3n02 's onyx and diamond vintage ring


----------



## EpiFanatic

@valnsw 's lovely MOP btf butterfly ring


----------



## EpiFanatic

@Rockerchic 's cool socrate btf ring


----------



## EpiFanatic

@Violetsandcoco - I feel like I stepped into an alternate universe.  Has VCA ever made something as cool as a btf ring with a purple stone?  Please @Violetsandcoco share more about this ring?  More pics?  When did this come out?  Where was it sold???


----------



## EpiFanatic

@SerenaRandy 's perlee stacks


----------



## lvmon

Thanks for this @EpiFanatic! So much bling and eye candy, love love love!
I feel like I am in VCA ring heaven


----------



## EpiFanatic

@Meowwu's SO


----------



## EpiFanatic

@birkin10600 's lovely turquoise butterfly


----------



## EpiFanatic

@Rami00 's gorgeous WG rings.  soooo tempting


----------



## EpiFanatic

@cestlisa's RG pave vintage ring


----------



## EpiFanatic

@911snowball 's lovely WG perlee clover ring.


----------



## EpiFanatic

@may3545 's pave frivole


----------



## EpiFanatic

@hokatie's small perlee


----------



## EpiFanatic

@twitspie 's lovely diamond perlee


----------



## EpiFanatic

@so_sofya1985 's lovely Lotus


----------



## EpiFanatic

@Stardust Andromeda 's blue VCA heaven




could not resist this one...


----------



## EpiFanatic

@so_sofya1985 's butterfly adventures


----------



## EpiFanatic

@Lien's pave heaven...


----------



## EpiFanatic

@so_sofya1985 's pave vintage and magic btf!!  I would have expected to see more of this one.



First one!!  MOP Cosmos BTF!!!



How cool is this shot.  Yeah, don't mess with a girl wearing the Lotus.  This probably wouldn't feel good in the eye socket.


----------



## eternallove4bag

BigAkoya said:


> Me too!  I love rings above all other jewelry categories.  I am going to the VCA website later and crawl through all WG rings one more time.  I've done that a billion times already, but hoping something will speak to me!
> I want something with color though.  The butterfly BTF ring!


@BigAkoya I can see you rocking either the all pave WG butterfly BTF ring or the yellow sapphire and pave butterfly one.


----------



## tenshix

BigAkoya said:


> That's not a real hand; it's too perfect.  That's a mannequin hand!  @tenshix



Oh man I was gone for a day and this new thread totally exploded!! I love all the photos you’ve shared @EpiFanatic and thank you for tagging me too!

You’re much too kind with the compliments @BigAkoya, as you have such beautiful nails and also have the chic Parisian mannequin hands now!


----------



## BigAkoya

eternallove4bag said:


> @BigAkoya I can see you rocking either the all pave WG butterfly BTF ring or the yellow sapphire and pave butterfly one.


If I get one, I already decided I’m going for the yellow sapphire!  

I’m putting it back on my list for my SA to bring in.


----------



## BWM

Here’s a pic of the yellow sapphire butterfly btf ring (just a little too small for my fingers, though):


----------



## BWM

Tried on this ring which was really beautiful IRL:


----------



## BigAkoya

BWM said:


> Here’s a pic of the yellow sapphire butterfly btf ring (just a little too small for my fingers, though):
> View attachment 5403005


Thanks for posting! 
Love your Frivole and Clover!


----------



## BWM

BigAkoya said:


> Thanks for posting!
> Love your Frivole and Clover!



Ha ha, the WG Frivole is not mine (just yet)!


----------



## BigAkoya

BWM said:


> Ha ha, the WG Frivole is not mine (just yet)!


I hope you decide to get it!  That ring looks stunning on you.  It’s such a beautiful piece.  

Did you not like the butterfly?  It does look a lot smaller next to the Frivole, but it’s two different looks of course.


----------



## BWM

This all diamond WG butterfly btf ring is being MTO for me as we speak (in the correct size)…


----------



## BigAkoya

BWM said:


> This all diamond WG butterfly btf ring is being MTO for me as we speak (in the correct size)…
> 
> View attachment 5403009


The butterflies looks so much bigger than the yellow sapphire ring you posted earlier.  It was probably the angle of the photo.  

I am happy to see it looks bigger because this one pops on you!  

Congratulations on your soon to be new ring!


----------



## 4LV

@BigAkoya, glad that you liked my picture. Unfortunately I do not have two WG clovers. Lol. Wish I had them all. Two of them together do jingle a little. But it doesn’t bother me. I will take a picture of only WG and the butterfly for you when I get a chance. Stay tuned…..


----------



## ashton

Not mine but Tried on in the boutique..


----------



## changsu3141

tried this ring at the boutique while my 11-year old son admiring it with awe and kept asking me why I didn’t leave with it. Lol


----------



## so_sofya1985

EpiFanatic said:


> @so_sofya1985 's lovely Lotus
> View attachment 5402929


Gosh I forgot these pictures!!!! It has been a while since I made my way to VCA!!! I miss my jewellery I don’t get to wear it now as we are moving countries and I don’t feel comfortable taking my beauties out of the vault…


----------



## wantitneedit

@EpiFanatic - an old o.g has the Bird of Paradise ring ( I think LaVanguardia) and maybe Tankertoad has one of those unique perlee rings perhaps.


----------



## lynne_ross

wantitneedit said:


> @EpiFanatic - an old o.g has the Bird of Paradise ring ( I think LaVanguardia) and maybe Tankertoad has one of those unique perlee rings perhaps.


YES! I was trying to add some bird of paradise ring shots but I was having trouble saving the pics. Please could you add @EpiFanatic


----------



## glamourbag

BigAkoya said:


> If I get one, I already decided I’m going for the yellow sapphire!
> 
> I’m putting it back on my list for my SA to bring in.


The yellow definitely pops more! I say try it again.


----------



## eternallove4bag

BigAkoya said:


> If I get one, I already decided I’m going for the yellow sapphire!
> 
> I’m putting it back on my list for my SA to bring in.


YES! I love yellows!


----------



## eternallove4bag

glamourbag said:


> The yellow definitely pops more! I say try it again.


The yellow absolutely pops on you! Such a beautiful shade too


----------



## glamourbag

eternallove4bag said:


> The yellow absolutely pops on you! Such a beautiful shade too


Its certainly worth a shot as I definitely found it more impactful especially from a distance.


----------



## ashton

More rings


----------



## lvchanellvr

makybenson said:


> Some of my favourite rings from my little collection… hoping to add the flying butterfly, the flowerlace and the white gold pave btf frivole ring to complete my ring collection from VCA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5402434
> View attachment 5402435
> View attachment 5402436
> View attachment 5402437
> View attachment 5402438
> View attachment 5402439
> View attachment 5402440


Gorgeous collection!


----------



## 4LV

@BigAkoya, here is a pic that requested. Hope it helps.


----------



## EpiFanatic

lynne_ross said:


> YES! I was trying to add some bird of paradise ring shots but I was having trouble saving the pics. Please could you add @EpiFanatic


Sure. Link me to the post/thread where you found it. I tried looking up the user but no luck.


----------



## NANI1972

Guilloche Alhambra Ring…


----------



## twitspie

Loooooove this thread, fab idea! I recently bought the rose gold pave alhambra, which I am loving and my friend tried some pieces on...lots of pics...


----------



## lynne_ross

glamourbag said:


> The yellow definitely pops more! I say try it again.


I can believe how much the pink disappears. The yellow pops. Making me rethink again on the pink…


----------



## Notorious Pink

@EpiFanatic what a fantastic thread! Thank you so much for including so many amazing photos!

The Noeud is definitely on my short list! 




This is a HJ piece I tried on at an event.




As you can see, my pinky kinda sticks out when I wear a ring on that finger. I’m not sure if its all the time, or the way I hold my hand when taking a photo.


----------



## DS2006

Some beautiful rings posted by @Rami00 when she was deciding about her Noeud ring! Photos are of the Noeud and the Oiseaux de Paradis!


----------



## lynne_ross

Notorious Pink said:


> @EpiFanatic what a fantastic thread! Thank you so much for including so many amazing photos!
> 
> The Noeud is definitely on my short list!
> View attachment 5403856
> 
> 
> 
> This is a HJ piece I tried on at an event.
> View attachment 5403864
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, my pinky kinda sticks out when I wear a ring on that finger. I’m not sure if its all the time, or the way I hold my hand when taking a photo.


I love the noeud so much. My husband was right in that it suits me well and is easy to wear. 
Funny about your pinky.


----------



## lynne_ross

DS2006 said:


> Some beautiful rings posted by @Rami00 when she was deciding about her Noeud ring! Photos are of the Noeud and the Oiseaux de Paradis!
> 
> View attachment 5403868
> View attachment 5403869
> View attachment 5403870


Thanks so much DS!!! These are my two favourite rings. I decided I wanted the paradise ring too late as it is discontinued now.


----------



## DS2006

lynne_ross said:


> Thanks so much DS!!! These are my two favourite rings. I decided I wanted the paradise ring too late as it is discontinued now.


They are both truly magnificent!!! Have you asked if they'd make a paradise ring MTO?  No other brand has the incredibly beautiful design that VCA has. These are great examples!


----------



## EpiFanatic

DS2006 said:


> Some beautiful rings posted by @Rami00 when she was deciding about her Noeud ring! Photos are of the Noeud and the Oiseaux de Paradis!
> 
> View attachment 5403868
> View attachment 5403869
> View attachment 5403870


@DS2006 you are my hero. I was looking for this ring.  It’s amazing.


----------



## lynne_ross

DS2006 said:


> They are both truly magnificent!!! Have you asked if they'd make a paradise ring MTO?  No other brand has the incredibly beautiful design that VCA has. These are great examples!


Yes I asked and the answer was no.


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

EpiFanatic said:


> Honestly, I feel like my work is done.  I've been looking for this ring.  I loved it the first time I saw it and thought, power to the person that can rock this piece of art.  AND I'VE FOUND IT!!!
> 
> @Stardust Andromeda 's stunning stunning retired kite ring, of course worn while working on her laptop on a regular day.  This is the best way to wear VCA.


I had been showing off the ring to my colleagues and friends as I really love it! Surprisingly, no one could tell that it is a kite although everyone could tell that it is a VCA's design ...  

Thumbs up for a gorgeous Sunday! xoxo


----------



## glamourbag

lynne_ross said:


> I can believe how much the pink disappears. The yellow pops. Making me rethink again on the pink…


Definitely try both before you make a purchase. There is no harm to try and it might be bolder on you. With clothing, pink is a shade which almost always a "yes" on me due to my colouring so when I saw how it disappeared on me more than yellow (which with clothing is usually more of a "no" than a "yes" depending on the shade); I was surprised. I still like the pink version too, so Im not saying never but I will admit the yellow stood out more to me.


----------



## lynne_ross

Stardust Andromeda said:


> I had been showing off the ring to my colleagues and friends as I really love it! Surprisingly, no one could tell that it is a kite although everyone could tell that it is a VCA's design ...
> 
> Thumbs up for a gorgeous Sunday! xoxo
> View attachment 5403918


It 100% looks like a kite. Your colleagues do not sound very fun haha!


----------



## lynne_ross

glamourbag said:


> Definitely try both before you make a purchase. There is no harm to try and it might be bolder on you. With clothing, pink is a shade which almost always a "yes" on me due to my colouring so when I saw how it disappeared on me more than yellow (which with clothing is usually more of a "no" than a "yes" depending on the shade); I was surprised. I still like the pink version too, so Im not saying never but I will admit the yellow stood out more to me.


Here is the pink on my hand and ear. Not sure if this particular piece was really bright or if I am just really white! But I found it stood out nicely. Will definitely try yellow too.


----------



## BigAkoya

glamourbag said:


> The yellow definitely pops more! I say try it again.


I really like the yellow.  I am super picky when it comes to color, and the pink is nice, but that drop of blue in the pink is such a bummer for me.  It makes it looks more raspberry than a bright pink.  That drop of blue is probably why it doesn't pop like a true pink which has more a drop of white. 

It's funny on the stone colors... the stones on your rings are definitely darker than the stones I saw at Harrods.  The stones in those butterfly rings were lighter in color, very pale.  I like your colors a lot more, probably another reason why the paler butterflies did not speak to me.  

Thank you for posting!


----------



## westcoastgal

Alhambra yellow gold pave.


----------



## BigAkoya

4LV said:


> @BigAkoya, here is a pic that requested. Hope it helps.
> View attachment 5403337


I really really really love this!  Your shade of yellow is so vibrant too.  I also think the yellow sapphire against all that WG (the other butterfly and your WG Clover) makes it pop even more.  

I've also been wearing some of my smaller, "not so bold" rings these couple of days to get into the dainty vibe.   
With your mod shot here worn with the Clover, it's a gorgeous look!  

Now I need to decide on size.  My Frivole BTF is a 52; I could actually wear a 51, but wanted it looser.  My Lotus is a 53 as it is a true band/closed shank. When I tried the butterfly earlier, the SA felt 52 was my size which makes sense given my Frivole BTF is also a 52.  However, my gut feel said I should get the 53 as I could "feel" the ring.  I wear my rings really loose, as in, I could flick them off if I really tried.  True rings (not BTFs) rotate &Bflop on my finger to give you an idea.  I'm going for the "my fingers are so skinny, my rings are too big on me" look.    

I think we have the same rings.  What sizes did you get in your rings if you don't mind sharing.  If you'd rather not, it's perfectly fine.  

Thank you so much for taking the time to do this modshot!  
With your modshot and @glamourbag 's recent post, I think I am sold on these little butterfly rings, especially with your Clover!


----------



## BigAkoya

Notorious Pink said:


> @EpiFanatic what a fantastic thread! Thank you so much for including so many amazing photos!
> 
> The Noeud is definitely on my short list!
> View attachment 5403856
> 
> 
> 
> This is a HJ piece I tried on at an event.
> View attachment 5403864
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, my pinky kinda sticks out when I wear a ring on that finger. I’m not sure if its all the time, or the way I hold my hand when taking a photo.


Love the Noeud, but that sapphire, that's my kind of colored gemstone ring!  Gorgeous! 

The Noeud looks beautiful on you.


----------



## BigAkoya

lynne_ross said:


> Here is the pink on my hand and ear. Not sure if this particular piece was really bright or if I am just really white! But I found it stood out nicely. Will definitely try yellow too.


I like that shade of pink in the photo, but it may be the lighting.  Try that pink in low lighting.  Reds (including pinks) can go dark and tint blue in low lighting, so be sure to check out how it looks in low / artificial lighting as that is how we mostly live our lives.  Outdoor / bright lighting is not real life.  That pink though looks like a nice pink in the photo.

I would love to see the pink and the yellow on you.  Will you get the earrings and the ring?  Or just the earrings?


----------



## BigAkoya

The Flying Butterfly... sorry for the bad photo, but I did not see this ring posted yet.

Lovely bold butterfly, scary antennae.


----------



## DS2006

lynne_ross said:


> Here is the pink on my hand and ear. Not sure if this particular piece was really bright or if I am just really white! But I found it stood out nicely. Will definitely try yellow too.



I absolutely love the pink sapphire version! I love your Noeud, too! These Pics are addictive!!!!


----------



## BigAkoya

DS2006 said:


> I absolutely love the pink sapphire version! I love your Noeud, too! These Pics are addictive!!!!


I know... isn't this thread awesome?!   I think I see a ring in your future.  
I have a free day today (no obligations), so I think I'm going to make a pot of tea, have a pastry, and start on post #1 again to stare at all the gorgeous pieces!     

@EpiFanatic , thank you again so much for creating this thread!


----------



## EpiFanatic

Notorious Pink said:


> @EpiFanatic what a fantastic thread! Thank you so much for including so many amazing photos!
> 
> The Noeud is definitely on my short list!
> View attachment 5403856
> 
> 
> 
> This is a HJ piece I tried on at an event.
> View attachment 5403864
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, my pinky kinda sticks out when I wear a ring on that finger. I’m not sure if its all the time, or the way I hold my hand when taking a photo.


I love these pics of the Noeud on you. Looks totally at home on your hand.


----------



## Notorious Pink

EpiFanatic said:


> I love these pics of the Noeud on you. Looks totally at home on your hand.


Thank you so much! It is the fourth piece on my list ~ probably next year.


----------



## EpiFanatic

BigAkoya said:


> I know... isn't this thread awesome?!   I think I see a ring in your future.
> I have a free day today (no obligations), so I think I'm going to make a pot of tea, have a pastry, and start on post #1 again to stare at all the gorgeous pieces!
> 
> @EpiFanatic , thank you again so much for creating this thread!


Hi @bigakoka, so happy that you are enjoying this thread and that people may find it useful. I’m in the process of figuring out my ring and I needed to see what we have here on TPF. It’s such a wealth of information and I wanted to mine it.  Hope your pot of tea and an afternoon of perusing rings is relaxing.


----------



## glamourbag

BigAkoya said:


> I really like the yellow.  I am super picky when it comes to color, and the pink is nice, but that drop of blue in the pink is such a bummer for me.  It makes it looks more raspberry than a bright pink.  That drop of blue is probably why it doesn't pop like a true pink which has more a drop of white.
> 
> It's funny on the stone colors... the stones on your rings are definitely darker than the stones I saw at Harrods.  The stones in those butterfly rings were lighter in color, very pale.  I like your colors a lot more, probably another reason why the paler butterflies did not speak to me.
> 
> Thank you for posting!


Yes that is possible as there can be variance in the sapphires as I know you are aware of (but incase someone else reading wasn't). I think if you can find yourself a nice darker/saturated shade then you will like it a whole lot more. I am like you...Im not interested in the light shades...the deeper the better for me.


----------



## lynne_ross

BigAkoya said:


> I like that shade of pink in the photo, but it may be the lighting.  Try that pink in low lighting.  Reds (including pinks) can go dark and tint blue in low lighting, so be sure to check out how it looks in low / artificial lighting as that is how we mostly live our lives.  Outdoor / bright lighting is not real life.  That pink though looks like a nice pink in the photo.
> 
> I would love to see the pink and the yellow on you.  Will you get the earrings and the ring?  Or just the earrings?


Just earrings. I don’t love the ring on me.


----------



## 4LV

BigAkoya said:


> I really really really love this!  Your shade of yellow is so vibrant too.  I also think the yellow sapphire against all that WG (the other butterfly and your WG Clover) makes it pop even more.
> 
> I've also been wearing some of my smaller, "not so bold" rings these couple of days to get into the dainty vibe.
> With your mod shot here worn with the Clover, it's a gorgeous look!
> 
> Now I need to decide on size.  My Frivole BTF is a 52; I could actually wear a 51, but wanted it looser.  My Lotus is a 53 as it is a true band/closed shank. When I tried the butterfly earlier, the SA felt 52 was my size which makes sense given my Frivole BTF is also a 52.  However, my gut feel said I should get the 53 as I could "feel" the ring.  I wear my rings really loose, as in, I could flick them off if I really tried.  True rings (not BTFs) rotate &Bflop on my finger to give you an idea.  I'm going for the "my fingers are so skinny, my rings are too big on me" look.
> 
> I think we have the same rings.  What sizes did you get in your rings if you don't mind sharing.  If you'd rather not, it's perfectly fine.
> 
> Thank you so much for taking the time to do this modshot!
> With your modshot and @glamourbag 's recent post, I think I am sold on these little butterfly rings, especially with your Clover!


Glad the pic helped you to make your decision. Hope to see your addition soon.
Yes, we do have the same rings. My frivole is 49 and buttery is 50. My lotus is fitted for my ring finger so it’s 43.
good luck


----------



## BigAkoya

EpiFanatic said:


> Hi @bigakoka, so happy that you are enjoying this thread and that people may find it useful. I’m in the process of figuring out my ring and I needed to see what we have here on TPF. It’s such a wealth of information and I wanted to mine it.  Hope your pot of tea and an afternoon of perusing rings is relaxing.


I can see you with a WG Clover ring.  It will look fabulous with your 5 motifs. Very crispy.   
Then to go with your new bangles, I vote the Frivole pave BTF!  The Frivole would be fabulous with your 1 row and signature.  I also have a gut feel you will get the Clover bangle too.


----------



## BigAkoya

4LV said:


> Glad the pic helped you to make your decision. Hope to see your addition soon.
> Yes, we do have the same rings. My frivole is 49 and buttery is 50. My lotus is fitted for my ring finger so it’s 43.
> good luck


Thank you; this is super helpful to know you went up a size for the butterfly compared to Frivole.  I think it will be a 53 for me.
Love your pieces!


----------



## EpiFanatic

@Rami00 's  absolutely gorg pic


----------



## EpiFanatic

@MYH 's magic GMOP


----------



## EpiFanatic

@Meowwu 's delicate styling of the perlee rings


----------



## EpiFanatic

@swisshera - Be still my heart...


----------



## EpiFanatic

@swisshera - flowerlace


----------



## EpiFanatic

@Alena's alhambra btf...


----------



## EpiFanatic

@nakedmosher2of3 's breathtaking pic


----------



## etoile de mer

@EpiFanatic, thank you for starting this fabulous thread and for posting so many wonderful pics, very fun!  I look forward to spending some quality time here!  I'm still hoping for a ring at some point, and this thread is such a great resource!


----------



## EpiFanatic

@Rami00


----------



## EpiFanatic

@etoupebirkin  and her gorgeous Robert Procop bracelet as a bonus


----------



## EpiFanatic

@ShyShy's Noeud


----------



## EpiFanatic

@eternallove4bag - golden mini frivole


----------



## EpiFanatic

@Bethc - black and white Cosmos!!!


----------



## EpiFanatic

@Alena21 - I'm referring to the VCA piece...


----------



## tenshix

This is quickly becoming my favorite thread on here    Such enabling gorgeous photos my head is spinning!


----------



## EpiFanatic

@Summerof89...   WOW...


----------



## EpiFanatic

@Rami00 's ... such a gorgeous sunlight photo


----------



## tenshix

EpiFanatic said:


> @Alena21 - I'm referring to the VCA piece...
> View attachment 5404540



The pinky ring (if you can even call it that) is _hugely_ distracting


----------



## EpiFanatic

@Summerof89


----------



## EpiFanatic

@loves -  this pic of the alhambra btf


----------



## EpiFanatic

@Rami00   Lovely close up


----------



## EpiFanatic

@Rami00 modeling the mystery set ruby butterfly


----------



## EpiFanatic

@bhurry


----------



## EpiFanatic

@WindyCityCoco


----------



## EpiFanatic

@Rhl2987   Lovely perlee


----------



## EpiFanatic

@designerdiva40


----------



## EpiFanatic

@MYH   wow, how pretty is this combo?


----------



## EpiFanatic

@nycmamaofone 's lovely perlee band


----------



## EpiFanatic

@WillWork4Fashion


----------



## EpiFanatic

@ivy1026


----------



## EpiFanatic

@pbkey - seldom see this one


----------



## EpiFanatic

@floridamama


----------



## EpiFanatic

@8seventeen19 - look, big perlee!


----------



## EpiFanatic

BigAkoya said:


> I can see you with a WG Clover ring.  It will look fabulous with your 5 motifs. Very crispy.
> Then to go with your new bangles, I vote the Frivole pave BTF!  The Frivole would be fabulous with your 1 row and signature.  I also have a gut feel you will get the Clover bangle too.


I will need to wear my bangle to try on a variety of rings, and see if the clover ring works.  I tried wearing my soleste halo out and it received a lot of comments, which made me feel very uncomfortable and confirmed that statement pave rings are not for me, at least not yet.  Give me 5 years.


----------



## EpiFanatic

etoile de mer said:


> @EpiFanatic, thank you for starting this fabulous thread and for posting so many wonderful pics, very fun!  I look forward to spending some quality time here!  I'm still hoping for a ring at some point, and this thread is such a great resource!


Fabulous.  So glad you find this thread helpful @etoile de mer.


----------



## EpiFanatic

@bunnyNwife - bright shiny frivole


----------



## EpiFanatic

@annika08


----------



## EpiFanatic

@Toronto24   - double 3 row perlee?


----------



## EpiFanatic

@Bethc  - I'll take whatever cosmos pics I can get.


----------



## EpiFanatic

@bhurry   lucky btf!



and vintage MOP


----------



## EpiFanatic

@San2222  - first sighting of a Pure YG MOP


----------



## EpiFanatic

@swisshera _flowerlace and the prettiest pink and white butterfly pic





_


----------



## EpiFanatic

@swisshera (of course) FIRST SIGHTING.  PAVE COSMOS.


----------



## EpiFanatic

@geminigal1  diamond butterflies and flowerlace collection (mic drop)


----------



## EpiFanatic

@geminigal1 - how stunning is this ring from a distance?


----------



## EpiFanatic

@geminigal1   hello!!  Socrate cluster ring!!


----------



## EpiFanatic

@nakedmosher2of3   lovely pic


----------



## EpiFanatic

@swisshera


----------



## EpiFanatic

@allure224 - lovely close up


----------



## EpiFanatic

@Sparkledolll


----------



## EpiFanatic

@geminigal1    OMG.


----------



## EpiFanatic

@swisshera    WUT???


----------



## EpiFanatic

@Morrison7552


----------



## BigAkoya

EpiFanatic said:


> I will need to wear my bangle to try on a variety of rings, and see if the clover ring works.  I tried wearing my soleste halo out and it received a lot of comments, which made me feel very uncomfortable and confirmed that statement pave rings are not for me, at least not yet.  Give me 5 years.


Embrace the compliment!  Just be kind and gracious when you thank them, and no one will mistake you for being pretentious or anything else. 

They will just admire the lady who wears something they also admire.


----------



## EpiFanatic

BigAkoya said:


> Embrace the compliment!  Just be kind and gracious when you thank them, and no one will mistake you for being pretentious or anything else.
> 
> They will just admire the lady who wears something they also admire.


I’m not worried about how I look. It’s more of a safety question. For me, now is not the time or place to have obvious jewelry. Maybe the world will be a different place in the future.


----------



## EpiFanatic

@nursekenny  - Clover rings!


----------



## WingNut

I just caught up from last looking at this thread on Friday. Wow. I need a defibrillator!!! Such lovely pieces. And beautiful hands!


----------



## Julie_de

From boutique


----------



## EpiFanatic

Julie_de said:


> From boutique
> View attachment 5405040
> View attachment 5405041
> View attachment 5405042
> View attachment 5405043
> View attachment 5405044
> View attachment 5405046
> View attachment 5405047
> View attachment 5405048


Wowowowowowow...


----------



## eternallove4bag

In case you weren’t already tired of my white mop/pave butterfly ring


----------



## VcaHaddict

While working from home


----------



## tenshix

eternallove4bag said:


> In case you weren’t already tired of my white mop/pave butterfly ring
> View attachment 5405105



We never tire of your gorgeous photos!! Never ever!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

tenshix said:


> We never tire of your gorgeous photos!! Never ever!!


Aww thank you so much! You made my day @tenshix


----------



## eternallove4bag

VcaHaddict said:


> While working from home
> 
> View attachment 5405106


We were syncing with our mutual love for butterflies


----------



## VcaHaddict

eternallove4bag said:


> We were syncing with our mutual love for butterflies


Yes


----------



## EpiFanatic

eternallove4bag said:


> In case you weren’t already tired of my white mop/pave butterfly ring
> View attachment 5405105


I so so so love MOP butterfly.


----------



## eternallove4bag

EpiFanatic said:


> I so so so love MOP butterfly.


Me too! Now, if we could only combine your mom’s MOP butterfly pendant with my ring …what a heavenly combination that would be!


----------



## EpiFanatic

@VanCleefholic's vintage emerald, sapphire and ruby fleurette ring


----------



## EpiFanatic

@Hobbiezm 's clover ring


----------



## EpiFanatic

@pazt's gorg clover ring


----------



## EpiFanatic

@glamour724  Lovely shot.  Really looks like the little flowers are floating.


----------



## EpiFanatic

@jemk927  perlee bands...


----------



## EpiFanatic

@pinoko24   Wow.  great pic!  Awesome pic from a distance.
*





*


----------



## EpiFanatic

@Rami00 modeling this stunning ring.  first sighting.


----------



## EpiFanatic

@eternallove4bag 's magic MOP


----------



## EpiFanatic

@valnsw 's butterflies


----------



## EpiFanatic

@OrangeFizz's eternity band


----------



## EpiFanatic

@Toronto24's lovely Estelle wedding band



and cool perlee couleurs btf ring


----------



## EpiFanatic

@cloee's single socrate ring


----------



## EpiFanatic

another one of @Rami00 's stunning pics


----------



## EpiFanatic

@Toronto24's stacked triple rows


----------



## EpiFanatic

@Rami00 trying on pave...


----------



## EpiFanatic

@MarLie's perlee signature band


----------



## changsu3141

Tried this at the boutique today. Blingy like crazy! A really impressive piece.


----------



## DreamingPink

EpiFanatic said:


> @Rami00 modeling this stunning ring.  first sighting.
> View attachment 5405500
> 
> View attachment 5405501


I love this ring! Wish it wasn't discontinued...


----------



## lemontart

EpiFanatic said:


> @lemontart's WG perlee, personal fave
> View attachment 5402412


Thank you!


----------



## BigAkoya

changsu3141 said:


> Tried this at the boutique today. Blingy like crazy! A really impressive piece.
> 
> View attachment 5405801


This is my favorite VCA ring!  It is super blingy!  Looks great on you; I hope you get it!


----------



## changsu3141

BigAkoya said:


> This is my favorite VCA ring!  It is super blingy!  Looks great on you; I hope you get it!


 I read so much about your love of this ring and thought “I must give it a try”. Gosh it is breathtaking, even more prettier than what the photos show. I didn’t get it since I am traveling. But definitely on top of my wishlist !


----------



## BigAkoya

changsu3141 said:


> I read so much about your love of this ring and thought “I must give it a try”. Gosh it is breathtaking, even more prettier than what the photos show. I didn’t get it since I am traveling. But definitely on top of my wishlist !


It is!  This ring is one that looks so much better and blingy-er in person!  
Ok, next time you go to VCA, try on the matching earrings!  They are super gorgeous on!


----------



## changsu3141

BigAkoya said:


> It is!  This ring is one that looks so much better and blingy-er in person!
> Ok, next time you go to VCA, try on the matching earrings!  They are super gorgeous on!


I have the Pink pave earrings. I am not sure if I should stick to the pink pave ring to make a set, or just get the WG one (I am not necessarily a matchy/matchy person)? Haven’t tried on the pink pave ring, but this WG ring is dead gorgeous! What do you recommend?


----------



## BigAkoya

changsu3141 said:


> I have the Pink pave earrings. I am not sure if I should stick to the pink pave ring to make a set, or just get the WG one (I am not necessarily a matchy/matchy person)? Haven’t tried on the pink pave ring, but this WG ring is dead gorgeous! What do you recommend?
> View attachment 5406178
> View attachment 5406181


Well, my thoughts...
I love love love the WG pave because all you see are diamonds, no metal.  It is all about the diamond sparkle which I love in this ring.  The pink sapphire is nice too as it highlights the gold and pink sapphire, so it is more of a beautiful colored stone ring to me, not so much a "diamond pave" ring.  It's preference of course.

So... what to get?
If you are not matchy matchy and love the sparkling diamonds, the WG pave is the bomb for this ring (my humble opinion of course).  You cannot beat the fire of diamonds set in a white metal (platinum/WG).
If you are matchy matchy, then I would get the matching pink sapphire ring just to make a set.
The question really is what your priorities are... a blingy ring or a matchy matchy set.

What would I do?
For me, I am really really matchy matchy, so matching sets always take first priority for me when possible.  I bought Lotus earrings only to match the Lotus ring, even though I don't really like the Lotus earrings.  That said, if I already had the pink sapphire earrings and was going to buy the ring, as much as I love love love the WG pave version, I would sacrifice and get the pink sapphire because a matchy matchy set ranks higher in priority for me.  To me, there is nothing more beautiful than a matching jewelry; it just adds elegance to the most casual outfits.  That's just my opinion of course.

But... what would I really do?   
You may think I'm crazy, but I need to share my full my thoughts so you can think through all options...
If I already had the pink sapphire earrings, and I just discovered the WG pave version and love love love WG pave, I would get the WG pave ring and then the matching WG pave earrings for a super blingy set.  The pink sapphire version is a very different look as I am sure you know.  I see nothing wrong with having both a Frivole pink sapphire and WG pave.  People collect Alhambra, and it's the same motif, just different stones and metal, so why not Frivole if you love it?

Which brings us back full circle...
If you are not matchy matchy, I would get the WG pave ring.  The WG pave is 100% all about the diamond bling.  There is nothing to compete with the diamonds; no RG metal, no pink, nothing.  The WG pave is two gorgeous heart-shaped flowers, blooming and sparkling in all its glory!  Can you tell how much I love this ring?   

Anyway, just my two cents.  I wanted to share my thoughts and hope it was helpful.  Either ring will be lovely, both are gorgeous.
It's about preference and priority if you have to work with existing pieces.  Good luck!


----------



## kelsenia

BigAkoya said:


> Well, my thoughts...
> I love love love the WG pave because all you see are diamonds, no metal.  It is all about the diamond sparkle which I love in this ring.  The pink sapphire is nice too as it highlights the gold and pink sapphire, so it is more of a beautiful colored stone ring to me, not so much a "diamond pave" ring.  It's preference of course.
> 
> So... what to get?
> If you are not matchy matchy and love the sparkling diamonds, the WG pave is the bomb for this ring (my humble opinion of course).  You cannot beat the fire of diamonds set in a white metal (platinum/WG).
> If you are matchy matchy, then I would get the matching pink sapphire ring just to make a set.
> The question really is what your priorities are... a blingy ring or a matchy matchy set.
> 
> What would I do?
> For me, I am really really matchy matchy, so matching sets always take first priority for me when possible.  I bought Lotus earrings only to match the Lotus ring, even though I don't really like the Lotus earrings.  That said, if I already had the pink sapphire earrings and was going to buy the ring, as much as I love love love the WG pave version, I would sacrifice and get the pink sapphire because a matchy matchy set ranks higher in priority for me.  To me, there is nothing more beautiful than a matching jewelry; it just adds elegance to the most casual outfits.  That's just my opinion of course.
> 
> But... what would I really do?
> You may think I'm crazy, but I need to share my full my thoughts so you can think through all options...
> If I already had the pink sapphire earrings, and I just discovered the WG pave version and love love love WG pave, I would get the WG pave ring and then the matching WG pave earrings for a super blingy set.  The pink sapphire version is a very different look as I am sure you know.  I see nothing wrong with having both a Frivole pink sapphire and WG pave.  People collect Alhambra, and it's the same motif, just different stones and metal, so why not Frivole if you love it?
> 
> Which brings us back full circle...
> If you are not matchy matchy, I would get the WG pave ring.  The WG pave is 100% all about the diamond bling.  There is nothing to compete with the diamonds; no RG metal, no pink, nothing.  The WG pave is two gorgeous heart-shaped flowers, blooming and sparkling in all its glory!  Can you tell how much I love this ring?
> 
> Anyway, just my two cents.  I wanted to share my thoughts and hope it was helpful.  Either ring will be lovely, both are gorgeous.
> It's about preference and priority if you have to work with existing pieces.  Good luck!


Do they make a frivole pave BTF ring with pink sapphire? Or do you mean just the rose gold version of the frivole pave BTF? I thought there was just the pendant and earrings….


----------



## BigAkoya

kelsenia said:


> Do they make a frivole pave BTF ring with pink sapphire? Or do you mean just the rose gold version of the frivole pave BTF? I thought there was just the pendant and earrings….


No... just the RG version with the pink sapphire as the center dot.  There is not a colored gemstone diamond version.  
The new colored gemstone pieces are YG metal with a tiny ruby or emerald as the center dot.


----------



## kelsenia

BigAkoya said:


> No... just the RG version with the pink sapphire as the center dot.  There is not a colored gemstone diamond version.
> The new colored gemstone pieces are YG metal with a tiny ruby or emerald as the center dot.


Yes thats what I meant sorry… pave outside with pink center. Ive never seen it in ring form before with the pink sapphire in the center. Sounds beautiful!


----------



## changsu3141

BigAkoya said:


> Well, my thoughts...
> I love love love the WG pave because all you see are diamonds, no metal.  It is all about the diamond sparkle which I love in this ring.  The pink sapphire is nice too as it highlights the gold and pink sapphire, so it is more of a beautiful colored stone ring to me, not so much a "diamond pave" ring.  It's preference of course.
> 
> So... what to get?
> If you are not matchy matchy and love the sparkling diamonds, the WG pave is the bomb for this ring (my humble opinion of course).  You cannot beat the fire of diamonds set in a white metal (platinum/WG).
> If you are matchy matchy, then I would get the matching pink sapphire ring just to make a set.
> The question really is what your priorities are... a blingy ring or a matchy matchy set.
> 
> What would I do?
> For me, I am really really matchy matchy, so matching sets always take first priority for me when possible.  I bought Lotus earrings only to match the Lotus ring, even though I don't really like the Lotus earrings.  That said, if I already had the pink sapphire earrings and was going to buy the ring, as much as I love love love the WG pave version, I would sacrifice and get the pink sapphire because a matchy matchy set ranks higher in priority for me.  To me, there is nothing more beautiful than a matching jewelry; it just adds elegance to the most casual outfits.  That's just my opinion of course.
> 
> But... what would I really do?
> You may think I'm crazy, but I need to share my full my thoughts so you can think through all options...
> If I already had the pink sapphire earrings, and I just discovered the WG pave version and love love love WG pave, I would get the WG pave ring and then the matching WG pave earrings for a super blingy set.  The pink sapphire version is a very different look as I am sure you know.  I see nothing wrong with having both a Frivole pink sapphire and WG pave.  People collect Alhambra, and it's the same motif, just different stones and metal, so why not Frivole if you love it?
> 
> Which brings us back full circle...
> If you are not matchy matchy, I would get the WG pave ring.  The WG pave is 100% all about the diamond bling.  There is nothing to compete with the diamonds; no RG metal, no pink, nothing.  The WG pave is two gorgeous heart-shaped flowers, blooming and sparkling in all its glory!  Can you tell how much I love this ring?
> 
> Anyway, just my two cents.  I wanted to share my thoughts and hope it was helpful.  Either ring will be lovely, both are gorgeous.
> It's about preference and priority if you have to work with existing pieces.  Good luck!


Oh dear, your conclusions do not help at all (for my wallet), but I LOVE LOVE reading your super helpful thinking process. Thank you so much for spending the time helping out!  I agree with you: BOTH sets will be perfect. Now I am hoping for winning a lottery, or have to work 1000% hard, LOL.  Well, at least that’s my goal now.

In fact, I also have the frivole mirror YG earrings. So now the question becomes: will I also need the YG mirror BTF ring? Haha


----------



## EpiFanatic

First coral sighting from @Pourquoipas2.


----------



## EpiFanatic

@Tulip2's single pave frivole


----------



## EpiFanatic

Nice action shots by @LibraSH


----------



## EpiFanatic

How pretty is this ring?  @valnsw 's socrate btf


----------



## EpiFanatic

@ComfortablyNumb 's lovely YG frivole and Chanel


----------



## EpiFanatic

@pazt fabulously stacking vintage rings


----------



## EpiFanatic

@4LV 's single pave frivole and gorgeous bracelet


----------



## EpiFanatic

@bunnyNwife's skinny perlee band


----------



## EpiFanatic

@kim_mac who posted this back in 2011.  Ahead of her time.


----------



## EpiFanatic

@NYTexan's gorgeous YG frivole.


----------



## EpiFanatic

@PhoenixH


----------



## EpiFanatic

@sjunky13 - also an early lover of the frivole btf


----------



## EpiFanatic

@Glamslam 's magic MOP.  Really an excuse to post a stacking pic of two signature bangles.


----------



## EpiFanatic

@PhoenixH 's pave magic, more perspective shots


----------



## EpiFanatic

@Harpertoo 's perlee, so versatile


----------



## EpiFanatic

@Audrey_S 's perlee bands, so many options


----------



## EpiFanatic

@hermes_fan 's stacked vintage rings


----------



## EpiFanatic

@4LV's stealthy pic


----------



## EpiFanatic

@LoVe's alhambra btf   - not too many of these


----------



## EpiFanatic

@Tulip2's frivole cluster


----------



## EpiFanatic

After 895 pages of action shots, and 100 pages of recent purchases, I'm done.  Hope you all enjoyed this and find it helpful.  Hopefully this will stay alive on it's own.


----------



## BigAkoya

EpiFanatic said:


> After 895 pages of action shots, and 100 pages of recent purchases, I'm done.  Hope you all enjoyed this and find it helpful.  Hopefully this will stay alive on it's own.


Thank you so so much for doing this!  This thread is fabulous!


----------



## Rhl2987

EpiFanatic said:


> After 895 pages of action shots, and 100 pages of recent purchases, I'm done.  Hope you all enjoyed this and find it helpful.  Hopefully this will stay alive on it's own.


This may be my favorite thread. Thank you so much for doing this!!


----------



## tenshix

EpiFanatic said:


> After 895 pages of action shots, and 100 pages of recent purchases, I'm done.  Hope you all enjoyed this and find it helpful.  Hopefully this will stay alive on it's own.



Thank you so much for compiling it all together!! You’re the best!  Can’t wait to see which ring(s) you end up choosing!


----------



## VcaHaddict

1 row perlee ring


----------



## Notorious Pink

BigAkoya said:


> No... just the RG version with the pink sapphire as the center dot.  There is not a colored gemstone diamond version.
> The new colored gemstone pieces are YG metal with a tiny ruby or emerald as the center dot.


As far as I know there is no matching ring. They only make the Pave/Sapphire earrings and pendant. That’s why I got my sapphire ring from London Jewelers, which complements the Frivole pieces…although I assumed if I *really* wanted to match I could SO the ring.

Am I wrong? I don’t recall seeing a Frivole ring with the pink center, the closest would be the RG all pave.


----------



## Notorious Pink

EpiFanatic said:


> After 895 pages of action shots, and 100 pages of recent purchases, I'm done.  Hope you all enjoyed this and find it helpful.  Hopefully this will stay alive on it's own.


@EpiFanatic I cannot thank you enough for this fabulous thread and all the photos!!!


----------



## BigAkoya

Notorious Pink said:


> As far as I know there is no matching ring. They only make the Pave/Sapphire earrings and pendant. That’s why I got my sapphire ring from London Jewelers, which complements the Frivole pieces…although I assumed if I *really* wanted to match I could SO the ring.
> 
> Am I wrong? I don’t recall seeing a Frivole ring with the pink center, the closest would be the RG all pave.


I have not seen it either, but I am in the US which the US does not seem to get many special pieces. I have only seen the RG pave version.  

Asia (and often Dubai) seem to get other pieces made for their market which may be where she saw it and hence was deciding between the two rings.  

And yes, you can probably SO that ring if you wanted to especially since you have existing pieces from that collection.
I would think that's a fairly easy SO as they already have the "flowers"... just stick it on a ring!


----------



## glamourbag

BigAkoya said:


> I have not seen it either, but I am in the US which the US does not seem to get many special pieces. I have only seen the RG pave version.
> 
> Asia (and often Dubai) seem to get other pieces made for their market which may be where she saw it and hence was deciding between the two rings.
> 
> And yes, you can probably SO that ring if you wanted to especially since you have existing pieces from that collection.
> I would think that's a fairly easy SO as they already have the "flowers"... just stick it on a ring!


@BigAkoya @Notorious Pink I know someone who has that in as an SO currently. I always wondered why they didn't make the  pink Sap/diamond btf ring to match. Im dying to see it when it arrives to the client.


----------



## Violetsandcoco

EpiFanatic said:


> @Violetsandcoco - I feel like I stepped into an alternate universe.  Has VCA ever made something as cool as a btf ring with a purple stone?  Please @Violetsandcoco share more about this ring?  More pics?  When did this come out?  Where was it sold???
> 
> View attachment 5402888
> 
> View attachment 5402889


Hi!  I ordered it about 10 years ago :0  Purple is my favorite color and I only wear black and purple so they made this one for me (and it matches my hair!).


----------



## EpiFanatic

Violetsandcoco said:


> Hi!  I ordered it about 10 years ago :0  Purple is my favorite color and I only wear black and purple so they made this one for me (and it matches my hair!).


You had vision to get it so early. Congratulations on a one of a kind.


----------



## Notorious Pink

BigAkoya said:


> I have not seen it either, but I am in the US which the US does not seem to get many special pieces. I have only seen the RG pave version.
> 
> Asia (and often Dubai) seem to get other pieces made for their market which may be where she saw it and hence was deciding between the two rings.
> 
> And yes, you can probably SO that ring if you wanted to especially since you have existing pieces from that collection.
> I would think that's a fairly easy SO as they already have the "flowers"... just stick it on a ring!



That’s true. Dubai gets the best PG pieces, too.
I have thought about SOing it, but I think I want the Noeud more. 



glamourbag said:


> @BigAkoya @Notorious Pink I know someone who has that in as an SO currently. I always wondered why they didn't make the  pink Sap/diamond btf ring to match. Im dying to see it when it arrives to the client.



YES!!! I want to see it too!!


----------



## Violetsandcoco

EpiFanatic said:


> You had vision to get it so early. Congratulations on a one of a kind.


Yes!  Seems VCA is stricter now with odd requests.  It was such a fun experience too - they brough in two sets of purple sapphires so I could pick the one I wanted to use; I actually think they kept the second set because about two years ago I asked if it would be possible to get the pendant with purple sapphires and they just made it and sent it and it almost exactly matched!


----------



## EpiFanatic

Violetsandcoco said:


> Yes!  Seems VCA is stricter now with odd requests.  It was such a fun experience too - they brough in two sets of purple sapphires so I could pick the one I wanted to use; I actually think they kept the second set because about two years ago I asked if it would be possible to get the pendant with purple sapphires and they just made it and sent it and it almost exactly matched!


Wow, what an awesome experience.  Can you share the pendant with us?  And a pic of your whole set?  How awesome.


----------



## TankerToad

My two butterfly last week 
My humble attempt at mannequin hands per @BigAkoya


----------



## BigAkoya

TankerToad said:


> My two butterfly last week
> My humble attempt at mannequin hands per @BigAkoya


I love your ring!  It's the best butterfly stone combo, and that ring just pops on your glowy hands!    

I love love love your mannequin hands.  You found the perfect shade for you... nude, with a slight drop of peach to give it that glow.  It looks fabulous.  The second photo shows more of your hands and nails, and your hands looks so healthy, fresh and youthful! 

Your color looks opaque, which I love. What color is it if I may ask?  I think my skin tone is darker than yours, but I am curious. I may have to do some custom mixing of shades.    

You nailed the shade for you!  It's perfect!  And on your first attempt?  You are good!


----------



## Opaldreamz888

EpiFanatic said:


> After 895 pages of action shots, and 100 pages of recent purchases, I'm done.  Hope you all enjoyed this and find it helpful.  Hopefully this will stay alive on it's own.


@EpiFanatic this was amazing ! I have truly enjoyed learning more about rare rings looking through this entire thread. So many beautiful combinations and designs  thank you for all the beauties you have compiled together from the group,


----------



## eternallove4bag

VCA rings have my


----------



## VcaHaddict

Perlee clover


----------



## Notorious Pink

VcaHaddict said:


> Perlee clover


Love EVERYTHING in your photos!


----------



## VcaHaddict

Notorious Pink said:


> Love EVERYTHING in your photos!


Thank you so much


----------



## VcaHaddict

Tried these perlee rings today. Waiting to try on the perlee btf rose gold ring


----------



## EpiFanatic

VcaHaddict said:


> Tried these perlee rings today. Waiting to try on the perlee btf rose gold ring


@VcaHaddict , you ROCK.  So hard to find real life (not VCA photo shopped mannequin hand) pictures of these rings.  And love it with your white Chanel watch. Thanks so much!  I've wanted to try these on, cause I think this is a weird ring, but potentially weird in a good way.  KWIM?  I won't pass judgement until I can try them on.  It looks fabulous on you, but you've got model hands, and my dark little claws may not do this ring justice.  Thanks so much for sharing and trying it on with different orientations. 
Can you please give us your opinion/thoughts on this ring?


----------



## VcaHaddict

EpiFanatic said:


> @VcaHaddict , you ROCK.  So hard to find real life (not VCA photo shopped mannequin hand) pictures of these rings.  And love it with your white Chanel watch. Thanks so much!  I've wanted to try these on, cause I think this is a weird ring, but potentially weird in a good way.  KWIM?  I won't pass judgement until I can try them on.  It looks fabulous on you, but you've got model hands, and my dark little claws may not do this ring justice.  Thanks so much for sharing and trying it on with different orientations.
> Can you please give us your opinion/thoughts on this ring?


Thank you so much @EpiFanatic
I loved this WG perlee ring. I was so tempted to buy it (as it was in my size), but I am not a WG person (wg does not go well with my skin color). It is very comfortable and a very simple ring in my opinion. I think I will definitely get it in RG if I find one in the right color carnelian.
I am sure it will look great on you! I would try it on. I didn’t feel that it is a weird ring at all when I tried it on


----------



## rosebean

VcaHaddict said:


> Tried these perlee rings today. Waiting to try on the perlee btf rose gold ring


wow, I think with these hands, you can rock any rings! perfection.


----------



## EpiFanatic

VcaHaddict said:


> Thank you so much @EpiFanatic
> I loved this WG perlee ring. I was so tempted to buy it (as it was in my size), but I am not a WG person (wg does not go well with my skin color). It is very comfortable and a very simple ring in my opinion. I think I will definitely get it in RG if I find one in the right color carnelian.
> I am sure it will look great on you! I would try it on. I didn’t feel that it is a weird ring at all when I tried it on


Thank you for your thoughts.  I will definitely try it on if I ever see it in a store.  Whenever i see it, I also see the shank.  It looks completely different once on a hand.  I'm looking forward to trying it.


----------



## EpiFanatic

@kim_mac's - Has this been posted already?


----------



## EpiFanatic

@G&Smommy


----------



## EpiFanatic

@j0s1e267 's gorgeous clover ring


----------



## Violetsandcoco

EpiFanatic said:


> Wow, what an awesome experience.  Can you share the pendant with us?  And a pic of your whole set?  How awesome.



Hi - Here are the two of them together!  I don't know if you can tell, but the pendant is a slightly lighter purple.  Since it seems that they kept the stones from the original request, I'm actually wondering if they still have a remaining purple sapphire marquis and if I can get it in a single butterfly ring with diamond wings!


----------



## EpiFanatic

Violetsandcoco said:


> Hi - Here are the two of them together!  I don't know if you can tell, but the pendant is a slightly lighter purple.  Since it seems that they kept the stones from the original request, I'm actually wondering if they still have a remaining purple sapphire marquis and if I can get it in a single butterfly ring with diamond wings!


Thank you for sharing these amazing pieces with us. Congratulations.  I am in awe. You should try to ask if they will do it. Can’t hurt. And yes I can see the slight difference but who cares. You are probably the only person In the world with a purple sapphire set. I want to be jealous but just feeling lucky to even see these.


----------



## EpiFanatic

ashton said:


> Not mine but Tried on in the boutique..


@ashton, can you share a little bit more about the ribbon ring?  When and where did you try that on?  Do you remember the price point?


----------



## VcaHaddict

rosebean said:


> wow, I think with these hands, you can rock any rings! perfection.


You are too kind! Thank you so much


----------



## BigAkoya

Violetsandcoco said:


> Hi - Here are the two of them together!  I don't know if you can tell, but the pendant is a slightly lighter purple.  Since it seems that they kept the stones from the original request, I'm actually wondering if they still have a remaining purple sapphire marquis and if I can get it in a single butterfly ring with diamond wings!


I would buy out all their purple sapphire pieces to match your set!  Colored gemstones will never be a perfect match from piece to piece, and it's ok.  It's beautiful!  

@EpiFanatic Now you have me thinking... my favorite combo is actually the green tsavorite / diamond.  The butterfly pops on that ring.  I assume green tsavorite is discontinued, but did your mom SO that piece?


----------



## EpiFanatic

BigAkoya said:


> I would buy out all their purple sapphire pieces to match your set!  Colored gemstones will never be a perfect match from piece to piece, and it's ok.  It's beautiful!
> 
> @EpiFanatic Now you have me thinking... my favorite combo is actually the green tsavorite / diamond.  The butterfly pops on that ring.  I assume green tsavorite is discontinued, but did your mom SO that piece?


Yeah I would too!  Get all their purple sapphire @Violetsandcoco.  

No we tried on the green tsavorite but didn’t buy it. It was about 5 years ago. Little did I know they were going to discontinue it.


----------



## Violetsandcoco

BigAkoya said:


> I would buy out all their purple sapphire pieces to match your set!  Colored gemstones will never be a perfect match from piece to piece, and it's ok.  It's beautiful!
> 
> @EpiFanatic Now you have me thinking... my favorite combo is actually the green tsavorite / diamond.  The butterfly pops on that ring.  I assume green tsavorite is discontinued, but did your mom SO that piece?



You're right!  I don't wear them together anyway because I like to mix up the butterflies with the flowers so not a problem if they aren't perfectly matched.


----------



## EpiFanatic

@WindyCityCoco 's frivole btf


----------



## EpiFanatic

@cattttrannn 's flower lace and frivole... double HFGs


----------



## EpiFanatic

@innerpeace85 's gorgeous alhambra btf


----------



## EpiFanatic

@Comfortably Numb 's spectacular btf kite ring...  stick a fork in me


----------



## EpiFanatic

@OuiCestLaVie 's pink sapphire frivole set



and more


----------



## EpiFanatic

@BWM 's stunning pave magic


----------



## EpiFanatic

@LexLV 's WG with diamond


----------



## EpiFanatic

@candeyige 's perlee..


----------



## EpiFanatic

@fice16 's hellebore - first mod shot of one owned by a TPFer


----------



## EpiFanatic

@chirimilla 's - whoa, high jewelry Folie des Pres


----------



## EpiFanatic

@Ylesiya 's gorgeous btf frivole


----------



## EpiFanatic

@surfer 's - good grief, this pic is going in two threads


----------



## EpiFanatic

@surfer modeling the lotus ring, because why not?


----------



## EpiFanatic

@BigAkoya posted this and I feel like I've seen this pic on the forum but I can't identify the proper owner.  It's an awesome pic of the lotus from a distance tho, and that 20 is peeking out.


----------



## EpiFanatic

@Uptown Luxer


----------



## glamourbag

EpiFanatic said:


> @BigAkoya posted this and I feel like I've seen this pic on the forum but I can't identify the proper owner.  It's an awesome pic of the lotus from a distance tho, and that 20 is peeking out.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5414928


For some reason this pic rings familiar to me from way back in the Hermes forum - when I was a regular back then in around 2011/2012 - and I think it was before that already then...perhaps Im wrong but its fabulous.


----------



## BigAkoya

EpiFanatic said:


> @BigAkoya posted this and I feel like I've seen this pic on the forum but I can't identify the proper owner.  It's an awesome pic of the lotus from a distance tho, and that 20 is peeking out.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5414928


I love this photo! I just found it and have no idea who she is. Fabulous bling!


----------



## jk777

What are your alls' thoughts on the vintage yellow gold guilloche alhambra ring? Thinking about getting it for my wife. She is not a big fan of the MOP or Onyx rings but would like a relatively easy to wear VCA ring (no BTF, etc). I think the guilloche ring would fit the bill?


----------



## EpiFanatic

jkim777 said:


> What are your alls' thoughts on the vintage yellow gold guilloche alhambra ring? Thinking about getting it for my wife. She is not a big fan of the MOP or Onyx rings but would like a relatively easy to wear VCA ring (no BTF, etc). I think the guilloche ring would fit the bill?


Guilloche can scratch easily, especially if worn on the hand.  If she doesn't mind, then it's a beautiful option.  You should start a new thread and ask people for suggestions.  Describe a little bit how your wife would be wearing the ring, special occasions or every day, what she prefers, her general look.  There are a lot of options out there.


----------



## NANI1972

Magic Malachite! I’m in love!


----------



## Ylesiya

Not my ring, just tried in the store but I hope it's allowed! Just wanted to ask what do you think of this ring ladies?


----------



## Notorious Pink

EpiFanatic said:


> @BigAkoya posted this and I feel like I've seen this pic on the forum but I can't identify the proper owner.  It's an awesome pic of the lotus from a distance tho, and that 20 is peeking out.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5414928



I think I remember who this is but the name I recall is not coming up as a registered user - Lala something?


----------



## prettychic

Notorious Pink said:


> I think I remember who this is but the name I recall is not coming up as a registered user - Lala something?


I believe it is a picture of Swiss Hera


----------



## chiaoapple

Great thread @EpiFanatic — thank you for compiling. Here are my reference pic contributions – I do not own any of these but in my quest to find a ring I tried on a bunch. Ended up with the clover in YG (the own shown below is in RG).
I am also 
	

		
			
		

		
	









	

		
			
		

		
	
pretty obsessed with the pave frivoles!


----------



## solarmonkey

EpiFanatic said:


> @eletons retired vintage alhambra ring with a previous version of the perlee beading
> View attachment 5402879


how old is this piece?


----------



## eletons

solarmonkey said:


> how old is this piece?


It's a pity that I can't give information on this because I don't want people to fall victims on counterfeit.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Tried this on recently…


----------



## sassification

Notorious Pink said:


> Tried this on recently…
> 
> View attachment 5422734


This is da bomb!!!!! Matches ur manicure too! Wow. Love it. So special


----------



## EpiFanatic

eletons said:


> It's a pity that I can't give information on this because I don't want people to fall victims on counterfeit.


If this is not an authentic ring can you please let us know so we can have this post removed?  This is a potentially misleading picture. Thank you.


----------



## solarmonkey

eletons said:


> It's a pity that I can't give information on this because I don't want people to fall victims on counterfeit.


Do you mean, this piece is a fake?


----------



## eletons

solarmonkey said:


> Do you mean, this piece is a fake?


It's not a fake. I chose not to reveal the year of purchase because some people who sell fakes might produce something similar and sell it by telling the victims the year of purchase.



EpiFanatic said:


> If this is not an authentic ring can you please let us know so we can have this post removed?  This is a potentially misleading picture. Thank you.


Why do you think I purchased a fake? By not revealing year of purchase means I have a fake? Can I say you might be a potential fake producers?



EpiFanatic said:


> If this is not an authentic ring can you please let us know so we can have this post removed?  This is a potentially misleading picture. Thank you.


I think many people already said that in this forum, authenticity information should not be revealed for fear of people who sell fakes make fakes look more real. 

By all means, remove the picture, I don't care if people look at my pics or not, all it matters is that all my pieces are authentic even it means I have a small collection.


----------



## solarmonkey

eletons said:


> It's not a fake. I chose not to reveal the year of purchase because some people who sell fakes might produce something similar and sell it by telling the victims the year of purchase.


Thank you! I want to know the year because I've never seen anything like this beading style with 10 perlee. Just out of curiosity, I want to know what era did this style come from...


----------



## eletons

solarmonkey said:


> Thank you! I want to know the year because I've never seen anything like this beading style with 10 perlee. Just out of curiosity, I want to know what era did this style come from...


Maybe you can go to a VCA store and let those experienced SAs tell you about this if they are knowledgeable. But I doubt about it because it might mean they might lose business when you learn the differences. 
There are other features that are different from the Alhambra rings that they are producing now. All I can say is that what's lost is lost.


----------



## Minich

Received a lookbook in the mail today and I’m so in love with this ring! I couldn’t find it on the website and my SA is on a short holiday so I don’t want to bother her. Has anyone seen this ring and/or know the price?

Caption on the page: “Flying Butterfly Between the Finger Ring, white gold, rose gold, Traditional Mystery Set emeralds, diamonds.”


----------



## lynne_ross

Minich said:


> Received a lookbook in the mail today and I’m so in love with this ring! I couldn’t find it on the website and my SA is on a short holiday so I don’t want to bother her. Has anyone seen this ring and/or know the price?
> 
> Caption on the page: “Flying Butterfly Between the Finger Ring, white gold, rose gold, Traditional Mystery Set emeralds, diamonds.”


Mystery setting pieces are high jewellery and will be expensive. The one I tried on in Hk was blue sapphire and between 1-2 million hkd. 100-200k usd is my guess.


----------



## EpiFanatic

lynne_ross said:


> Mystery setting pieces are high jewellery and will be expensive. The one I tried on in Hk was blue sapphire and between 1-2 million hkd. 100-200k usd is my guess.


Yeah. Pricey. That translates to $130k-$257k USD.


----------



## Minich

glamourbag said:


> It is not the best post but perhaps helps to give you an idea. They are very cute.





EpiFanatic said:


> Yeah. Pricey. That translates to $130k-$257k USD.



Sigh  We can dream!


----------



## VcaHaddict

MOP with MOP dial


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

Notorious Pink said:


> Tried this on recently…
> 
> View attachment 5422734


It is a beauty! And you wear it so well!! Hope you are getting it?


----------



## solarmonkey

EpiFanatic said:


> First coral sighting from @Pourquoipas2.
> 
> View attachment 5406289


Is this coral vintage ring with a previous version of the perlee beading (36 perlee)?


----------



## honeystitch

Notorious Pink said:


> Tried this on recently…
> 
> View attachment 5422734


May I know if this collection comes back? I’ve been looking for one for a while.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Stardust Andromeda said:


> It is a beauty! And you wear it so well!! Hope you are getting it?



It’s super-tempting. But I think I’d really prefer the Noeud in the long run.



honeystitch said:


> May I know if this collection comes back? I’ve been looking for one for a while.



No, this is from an estate/reseller I know personally.


----------



## EpiFanatic

I think this thread helped manifest this ring. 

You know the saying your ring finds you?  I’ve been intrigued by this preloved ring for a while and when I saw it in my size with a recent COA I jumped on it.  

And I am so thrilled with it. It’s one of the few pieces that I got that “in love” feeling the second I opened the box. If anyone can tell me how long ago this design was offered regularly, I would love to know. My SA said it predated her time with VCA which is at least 15 years. 

My new (and only viable) RHR, what VCA calls the Ruban ring (one of the derivations):













I never would have considered myself a ribbon girl but VCA has totally converted me. The sparkle is not to be believed. I am stunned at how beautiful, clean and fluid this ring is, substantial yet not overwhelming.  Something that actually flatters my hand rather than making my fingers feel stumpy.  Providence smiled on me.


----------



## lvmon

EpiFanatic said:


> I think this thread helped manifest this ring.
> 
> You know the saying your ring finds you?  I’ve been intrigued by this preloved ring for a while and when I saw it in my size with a recent COA I jumped on it.
> 
> And I am so thrilled with it. It’s one of the few pieces that I got that “in love” feeling the second I opened the box. If anyone can tell me how long ago this design was offered regularly, I would love to know. My SA said it predated her time with VCA which is at least 15 years.
> 
> My new (and only viable) RHR, what VCA calls the Ruban ring (one of the derivations):
> 
> View attachment 5426563
> 
> 
> View attachment 5426564
> 
> 
> View attachment 5426565
> 
> 
> I never would have considered myself a ribbon girl but VCA has totally converted me. The sparkle is not to be believed. I am stunned at how beautiful, clean and fluid this ring is, substantial yet not overwhelming.  Something that actually flatters my hand rather than making my fingers feel stumpy.  Providence smiled on me.


Great find, beautiful…


----------



## EpiFanatic

lvmon said:


> Great find, beautiful…


Thank you @lvmon.  I love it.


----------



## DS2006

EpiFanatic said:


> I think this thread helped manifest this ring.
> 
> You know the saying your ring finds you?  I’ve been intrigued by this preloved ring for a while and when I saw it in my size with a recent COA I jumped on it.
> 
> And I am so thrilled with it. It’s one of the few pieces that I got that “in love” feeling the second I opened the box. If anyone can tell me how long ago this design was offered regularly, I would love to know. My SA said it predated her time with VCA which is at least 15 years.
> 
> My new (and only viable) RHR, what VCA calls the Ruban ring (one of the derivations):
> 
> View attachment 5426563
> 
> 
> View attachment 5426564
> 
> 
> View attachment 5426565
> 
> 
> View attachment 5426695
> 
> 
> I never would have considered myself a ribbon girl but VCA has totally converted me. The sparkle is not to be believed. I am stunned at how beautiful, clean and fluid this ring is, substantial yet not overwhelming.  Something that actually flatters my hand rather than making my fingers feel stumpy.  Providence smiled on me.


I seriously love this SO much!  As much as I adore the Noeud, this style would be so much more wearable for me, and I think the same for you, too!  So happy for you to have found this one!


----------



## glamourbag

EpiFanatic said:


> I think this thread helped manifest this ring.
> 
> You know the saying your ring finds you?  I’ve been intrigued by this preloved ring for a while and when I saw it in my size with a recent COA I jumped on it.
> 
> And I am so thrilled with it. It’s one of the few pieces that I got that “in love” feeling the second I opened the box. If anyone can tell me how long ago this design was offered regularly, I would love to know. My SA said it predated her time with VCA which is at least 15 years.
> 
> My new (and only viable) RHR, what VCA calls the Ruban ring (one of the derivations):
> 
> View attachment 5426563
> 
> 
> View attachment 5426564
> 
> 
> View attachment 5426565
> 
> 
> View attachment 5426695
> 
> 
> I never would have considered myself a ribbon girl but VCA has totally converted me. The sparkle is not to be believed. I am stunned at how beautiful, clean and fluid this ring is, substantial yet not overwhelming.  Something that actually flatters my hand rather than making my fingers feel stumpy.  Providence smiled on me.


It is truly a beautiful ring and looks gorgeous on you. Im not positive but is it from the 90s? Whenever it was made - it looks spectacular and has held up and been cared for well! Hopefully someone can give you a definite answer.


----------



## EpiFanatic

DS2006 said:


> I seriously love this SO much!  As much as I adore the Noeud, this style would be so much more wearable for me, and I think the same for you, too!  So happy for you to have found this one!



Thank you @DS2006 .  I am so glad you approve. I know that’s it’s not a bad decision. 



glamourbag said:


> It is truly a beautiful ring and looks gorgeous on you. Im not positive but is it from the 90s? Whenever it was made - it looks spectacular and has held up and been cared for well! Hopefully someone can give you a definite answer.


Thank you @glamourbag.  I got ridiculously lucky.  This was an SO that was made in early 2022. I really don’t know how I caught this but of luck.  I think it has barely been worn.


----------



## tenshix

EpiFanatic said:


> I think this thread helped manifest this ring.
> 
> You know the saying your ring finds you?  I’ve been intrigued by this preloved ring for a while and when I saw it in my size with a recent COA I jumped on it.
> 
> And I am so thrilled with it. It’s one of the few pieces that I got that “in love” feeling the second I opened the box. If anyone can tell me how long ago this design was offered regularly, I would love to know. My SA said it predated her time with VCA which is at least 15 years.
> 
> My new (and only viable) RHR, what VCA calls the Ruban ring (one of the derivations):
> 
> View attachment 5426563
> 
> 
> View attachment 5426564
> 
> 
> View attachment 5426565
> 
> 
> View attachment 5426695
> 
> 
> I never would have considered myself a ribbon girl but VCA has totally converted me. The sparkle is not to be believed. I am stunned at how beautiful, clean and fluid this ring is, substantial yet not overwhelming.  Something that actually flatters my hand rather than making my fingers feel stumpy.  Providence smiled on me.



She is perfection on your hand @EpiFanatic!!! The ring is so very you. I love it beyond words. Congratulations on such a beautiful find and enjoy all your gorgeous bling in great health!


----------



## lynne_ross

EpiFanatic said:


> I think this thread helped manifest this ring.
> 
> You know the saying your ring finds you?  I’ve been intrigued by this preloved ring for a while and when I saw it in my size with a recent COA I jumped on it.
> 
> And I am so thrilled with it. It’s one of the few pieces that I got that “in love” feeling the second I opened the box. If anyone can tell me how long ago this design was offered regularly, I would love to know. My SA said it predated her time with VCA which is at least 15 years.
> 
> My new (and only viable) RHR, what VCA calls the Ruban ring (one of the derivations):
> 
> View attachment 5426563
> 
> 
> View attachment 5426564
> 
> 
> View attachment 5426565
> 
> 
> View attachment 5426695
> 
> 
> I never would have considered myself a ribbon girl but VCA has totally converted me. The sparkle is not to be believed. I am stunned at how beautiful, clean and fluid this ring is, substantial yet not overwhelming.  Something that actually flatters my hand rather than making my fingers feel stumpy.  Providence smiled on me.


This is very beautiful on your hand. Congrats on the find!


----------



## rosebean

EpiFanatic said:


> I think this thread helped manifest this ring.
> 
> You know the saying your ring finds you?  I’ve been intrigued by this preloved ring for a while and when I saw it in my size with a recent COA I jumped on it.
> 
> And I am so thrilled with it. It’s one of the few pieces that I got that “in love” feeling the second I opened the box. If anyone can tell me how long ago this design was offered regularly, I would love to know. My SA said it predated her time with VCA which is at least 15 years.
> 
> My new (and only viable) RHR, what VCA calls the Ruban ring (one of the derivations):
> 
> View attachment 5426563
> 
> 
> View attachment 5426564
> 
> 
> View attachment 5426565
> 
> 
> View attachment 5426695
> 
> 
> I never would have considered myself a ribbon girl but VCA has totally converted me. The sparkle is not to be believed. I am stunned at how beautiful, clean and fluid this ring is, substantial yet not overwhelming.  Something that actually flatters my hand rather than making my fingers feel stumpy.  Providence smiled on me.


Big congratulation on this new found love! it's beautiful on your fingers, I am imagining it with your single row perlee bracelet, hope to see them together soon   truly piece of art!


----------



## EpiFanatic

tenshix said:


> She is perfection on your hand @EpiFanatic!!! The ring is so very you. I love it beyond words. Congratulations on such a beautiful find and enjoy all your gorgeous bling in great health!


Thank you @tenshix .  You don't know me from Eve (LOL) but you are so right.  It is very me.  Thank you for your kind congratulations.



lynne_ross said:


> This is very beautiful on your hand. Congrats on the find!


Thank you @lynne_ross.  It was a find (kinda for a stalker)...



rosebean said:


> Big congratulation on this new found love! it's beautiful on your fingers, I am imagining it with your single row perlee bracelet, hope to see them together soon   truly piece of art!


Thank you @rosebean.  It works surprisingly well with the single row.  Not _too_ much.  It doesn't accentuate the knobby knuckles.  I won't complain.


----------



## WingNut

EpiFanatic said:


> I think this thread helped manifest this ring.
> 
> You know the saying your ring finds you?  I’ve been intrigued by this preloved ring for a while and when I saw it in my size with a recent COA I jumped on it.
> 
> And I am so thrilled with it. It’s one of the few pieces that I got that “in love” feeling the second I opened the box. If anyone can tell me how long ago this design was offered regularly, I would love to know. My SA said it predated her time with VCA which is at least 15 years.
> 
> My new (and only viable) RHR, what VCA calls the Ruban ring (one of the derivations):
> 
> View attachment 5426563
> 
> 
> View attachment 5426564
> 
> 
> View attachment 5426565
> 
> 
> View attachment 5426695
> 
> 
> I never would have considered myself a ribbon girl but VCA has totally converted me. The sparkle is not to be believed. I am stunned at how beautiful, clean and fluid this ring is, substantial yet not overwhelming.  Something that actually flatters my hand rather than making my fingers feel stumpy.  Providence smiled on me.


Wow that is stunning. Congratulations!


----------



## hja

EpiFanatic said:


> I think this thread helped manifest this ring.
> 
> You know the saying your ring finds you?  I’ve been intrigued by this preloved ring for a while and when I saw it in my size with a recent COA I jumped on it.
> 
> And I am so thrilled with it. It’s one of the few pieces that I got that “in love” feeling the second I opened the box. If anyone can tell me how long ago this design was offered regularly, I would love to know. My SA said it predated her time with VCA which is at least 15 years.
> 
> My new (and only viable) RHR, what VCA calls the Ruban ring (one of the derivations):
> 
> 
> I never would have considered myself a ribbon girl but VCA has totally converted me. The sparkle is not to be believed. I am stunned at how beautiful, clean and fluid this ring is, substantial yet not overwhelming.  Something that actually flatters my hand rather than making my fingers feel stumpy.  Providence smiled on me.



Stunning! This ring will look simply perfect with your new perlee bracelet. Can't wait to see both together. Congrats!


----------



## BigAkoya

EpiFanatic said:


> I think this thread helped manifest this ring.
> 
> You know the saying your ring finds you?  I’ve been intrigued by this preloved ring for a while and when I saw it in my size with a recent COA I jumped on it.
> 
> And I am so thrilled with it. It’s one of the few pieces that I got that “in love” feeling the second I opened the box. If anyone can tell me how long ago this design was offered regularly, I would love to know. My SA said it predated her time with VCA which is at least 15 years.
> 
> My new (and only viable) RHR, what VCA calls the Ruban ring (one of the derivations):
> 
> View attachment 5426563
> 
> 
> View attachment 5426564
> 
> 
> View attachment 5426565
> 
> 
> View attachment 5426695
> 
> 
> I never would have considered myself a ribbon girl but VCA has totally converted me. The sparkle is not to be believed. I am stunned at how beautiful, clean and fluid this ring is, substantial yet not overwhelming.  Something that actually flatters my hand rather than making my fingers feel stumpy.  Providence smiled on me.


This looks great on you!  And yes... the ring found you!  Congratulations; it looks so lovely on your hand.


----------



## solitudelove

DreamingPink said:


> So in love with this ring


That is just a gorgeous ring and beautiful picture!!!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

EpiFanatic said:


> I think this thread helped manifest this ring.
> 
> You know the saying your ring finds you?  I’ve been intrigued by this preloved ring for a while and when I saw it in my size with a recent COA I jumped on it.
> 
> And I am so thrilled with it. It’s one of the few pieces that I got that “in love” feeling the second I opened the box. If anyone can tell me how long ago this design was offered regularly, I would love to know. My SA said it predated her time with VCA which is at least 15 years.
> 
> My new (and only viable) RHR, what VCA calls the Ruban ring (one of the derivations):
> 
> View attachment 5426563
> 
> 
> View attachment 5426564
> 
> 
> View attachment 5426565
> 
> 
> View attachment 5426695
> 
> 
> I never would have considered myself a ribbon girl but VCA has totally converted me. The sparkle is not to be believed. I am stunned at how beautiful, clean and fluid this ring is, substantial yet not overwhelming.  Something that actually flatters my hand rather than making my fingers feel stumpy.  Providence smiled on me.


What an amazing find @EpiFanatic and needless to say it looks fab on you! Wear her in great health and happiness


----------



## EpiFanatic

WingNut said:


> Wow that is stunning. Congratulations!


Thanks @WingNut 



hja said:


> Stunning! This ring will look simply perfect with your new perlee bracelet. Can't wait to see both together. Congrats!


Thank you @hja.  Surprisingly they're not too much together.



BigAkoya said:


> This looks great on you!  And yes... the ring found you!  Congratulations; it looks so lovely on your hand.


Thanks @BigAkoya.  Hard to believe it finally happened.



solitudelove said:


> That is just a gorgeous ring and beautiful picture!!!!


Thank you @solitudelove .  Hard to take a bad picture of her.



eternallove4bag said:


> What an amazing find @EpiFanatic and needless to say it looks fab on you! Wear her in great health and happiness


Thank you @eternallove4bag .  Your butterflies btf ring still makes me day dream.


----------



## Notorious Pink

EpiFanatic said:


> I think this thread helped manifest this ring.
> 
> You know the saying your ring finds you?  I’ve been intrigued by this preloved ring for a while and when I saw it in my size with a recent COA I jumped on it.
> 
> And I am so thrilled with it. It’s one of the few pieces that I got that “in love” feeling the second I opened the box. If anyone can tell me how long ago this design was offered regularly, I would love to know. My SA said it predated her time with VCA which is at least 15 years.
> 
> My new (and only viable) RHR, what VCA calls the Ruban ring (one of the derivations):
> 
> View attachment 5426563
> 
> 
> View attachment 5426564
> 
> 
> View attachment 5426565
> 
> 
> View attachment 5426695
> 
> 
> I never would have considered myself a ribbon girl but VCA has totally converted me. The sparkle is not to be believed. I am stunned at how beautiful, clean and fluid this ring is, substantial yet not overwhelming.  Something that actually flatters my hand rather than making my fingers feel stumpy.  Providence smiled on me.


This is so stunning on you! It’s elegant and delicate and so so pretty!


----------



## sassification

EpiFanatic said:


> I think this thread helped manifest this ring.
> 
> You know the saying your ring finds you?  I’ve been intrigued by this preloved ring for a while and when I saw it in my size with a recent COA I jumped on it.
> 
> And I am so thrilled with it. It’s one of the few pieces that I got that “in love” feeling the second I opened the box. If anyone can tell me how long ago this design was offered regularly, I would love to know. My SA said it predated her time with VCA which is at least 15 years.
> 
> My new (and only viable) RHR, what VCA calls the Ruban ring (one of the derivations):
> 
> View attachment 5426563
> 
> 
> View attachment 5426564
> 
> 
> View attachment 5426565
> 
> 
> View attachment 5426695
> 
> 
> I never would have considered myself a ribbon girl but VCA has totally converted me. The sparkle is not to be believed. I am stunned at how beautiful, clean and fluid this ring is, substantial yet not overwhelming.  Something that actually flatters my hand rather than making my fingers feel stumpy.  Providence smiled on me.


 Gorgeous congrat! I like the saying "ring finds us"


----------



## glamourbag

I thought I’d add a pic of the diamond Hellebore I saw this morning on IG. User name is in the pics. I haven’t seen this version before! It’s a video post so I had to screen shot it.


----------



## EpiFanatic

Just adding for reference.


----------



## rosebean

EpiFanatic said:


> Just adding for reference.


They are all beautiful, but I love the TQ BTF and mini frivole BTF on you the most! What’s your favorite?


----------



## EpiFanatic

rosebean said:


> They are all beautiful, but I love the TQ BTF and mini frivole BTF on you the most! What’s your favorite?


I love my bubble ring the most because it is so easy to wear. I want to wear it all day.  And second if money were no issue I would get the perlee diamond pave ring, the hideous one in YG that no one would want. LOL!!  The TQ and mini frivole BTF are cute but not as easy to wear.


----------



## chiaoapple

EpiFanatic said:


> I love my bubble ring the most because it is so easy to wear. I want to wear it all day.  And second if money were no issue I would get the perlee diamond pave ring, the hideous one in YG that no one would want. LOL!!  The TQ and mini frivole BTF are cute but not as easy to wear.


By perlee diamond pave, do you mean the one that looks like a class ring? If so I am joining you in hideousness   That ring has ben calling to me since I first saw it, despite every rationale sense telling me it would not be flattering on me. Sometimes we just love what we love!


----------



## BigAkoya

glamourbag said:


> I thought I’d add a pic of the diamond Hellebore I saw this morning on IG. User name is in the pics. I haven’t seen this version before! It’s a video post so I had to screen shot it.
> 
> View attachment 5433062
> 
> 
> View attachment 5433063


Thanks for sharing!  In case anyone is interested in Hellebore...

Per my SA...
VCA has now moved the Hellebore collection to SO status.  It is officially no longer in production (it only came out in Nov 2021!  ), so it cannot be MTO as you could a few months ago.  Even with SO status, not all stones will be approved (e.g. lapis is not likely), but you can get others such a turquoise or MOP.

These are the guidelines, but of course, VVIPs can get anything they want. 

This made me also think...
I wonder if Cosmos in WG oynx is going to be moved to SO status.  When I tried it on earlier this year,  Cosmos WG pieces were still in MTO status.  Just FYI in case any of you are thinking of ordering Cosmos WG onyx pieces.


----------



## BigAkoya

chiaoapple said:


> By perlee diamond pave, do you mean the one that looks like a class ring? If so I am joining you in hideousness   That ring has ben calling to me since I first saw it, despite every rationale sense telling me it would not be flattering on me. Sometimes we just love what we love!


Class ring!  That's a great description.  I am in the hideous fan club with this ring.  There are ten thousand other rings I find more lovely than this one. 

If you love the design, I think if you get it in WG, it will look more Art Deco because you will see the sparkling diamonds on the top with the straight metal lines on the shank.  

You could add a ring to your amazing WG collection!


----------



## BigAkoya

EpiFanatic said:


> I love my bubble ring the most because it is so easy to wear. I want to wear it all day.  And second if money were no issue I would get the perlee diamond pave ring, the hideous one in YG that no one would want. LOL!!  The TQ and mini frivole BTF are cute but not as easy to wear.


I like the bubble ring on you too, and the Perlee diamond pave is very you and looks great. 
If you want something different, I like the WG two butterfly ring on you.  I think it looks lovely on your hand, and with your look, I think it adds a bit of charm.


----------



## EpiFanatic

chiaoapple said:


> By perlee diamond pave, do you mean the one that looks like a class ring? If so I am joining you in hideousness   That ring has ben calling to me since I first saw it, despite every rationale sense telling me it would not be flattering on me. Sometimes we just love what we love!


Wow!!  It would look amazing on you. I agree with @BigAkoya.  I can see the WG on you, an elevated, elegant look but bold and I don’t give a **** what you think attitude. That would be amazing. I’m #teamclassring.


----------



## chiaoapple

EpiFanatic said:


> Oh my goodness.  VCA and Bulgari need to pay you.





BigAkoya said:


> Class ring!  That's a great description.  I am in the hideous fan club with this ring.  There are ten thousand other rings I find more lovely than this one.
> 
> If you love the design, I think if you get it in WG, it will look more Art Deco because you will see the sparkling diamonds on the top with the straight metal lines on the shank.
> 
> You could add a ring to your amazing WG collection!





EpiFanatic said:


> Wow!!  It would look amazing on you. I agree with @BigAkoya.  I can see the WG on you, an elevated, elegant look but bold and I don’t give a **** what you think attitude. That would be amazing. I’m #teamclassring.


Oh I do like the white gold idea! Let’s see if my SA can conjure one up for me to try, thank you for the inspiration!


----------



## Notorious Pink

My friend has that ring in YG! I agree it’s not the prettiest ring, but it seems very old school and elegant. I love it on her.


----------



## 880

BigAkoya said:


> If you love the design, I think if you get it in WG, it will look more Art Deco because you will see the sparkling diamonds on the top with the straight metal lines on the shank.


This


----------



## hja

This beauty finally arrived! Placed my order in February and received her yesterday. Definitely worth the wait


----------



## littleming

Sharing my humble BTF ring… 
I am just super happy that I am lucky to find this in my size. It’s like it’s meant to be.


----------



## A bottle of Red

littleming said:


> Sharing my humble BTF ring…
> I am just super happy that I am lucky to find this in my size. It’s like it’s meant to be.
> 
> View attachment 5578976


Oooh perfection!


----------



## glamourbag

Well, I finally got to try on the wg pave Frivole btf ring. Not mine yet but @BigAkoya is 100% right: it is total bling and I love it! I compared the Two Butterfly btf ring and the Frivole btf ring and I’ve decided Frivole is the way to go! Posting some pics here to add to the references in this thread. So sparkly the phone camera had a hard time focusing


----------



## EpiFanatic

glamourbag said:


> Well, I finally got to try on the wg pave Frivole btf ring. Not mine yet but @BigAkoya is 100% right: it is total bling and I love it! I compared the Two Butterfly btf ring and the Frivole btf ring and I’ve decided Frivole is the way to go! Posting some pics here to add to the references in this thread. So sparkly the phone camera had a hard time focusing
> 
> View attachment 5581609
> 
> 
> View attachment 5581610
> 
> 
> View attachment 5581611


Looks fabulous on you. So is this your next piece??


----------



## glamourbag

EpiFanatic said:


> Looks fabulous on you. So is this your next piece??


Well, I did say it would be my Christmas gift to self but I’m struggling to decide to go for this ring or the full paved (bottom is not pave) Juste Un Clou bangle (prompted by the beautiful pics from @jenaywins). It’s sooo sparkly - more than my pave Love due to the closer settings.

Granted , that bangle will require a little more funds, but in the long run I want both…. I just need to decide which first. Rarely do I ever experience an “I must have” feeling for two items simultaneously but I’m experiencing that now. I cant even rely on my husband to offer some insight (which usually I can - he gives great and honest advice on items) as he loves both as well!…
I will add: the wg Frivole really took my breathe away when I put it on.


----------



## eternallove4bag

glamourbag said:


> Well, I finally got to try on the wg pave Frivole btf ring. Not mine yet but @BigAkoya is 100% right: it is total bling and I love it! I compared the Two Butterfly btf ring and the Frivole btf ring and I’ve decided Frivole is the way to go! Posting some pics here to add to the references in this thread. So sparkly the phone camera had a hard time focusing
> 
> View attachment 5581609
> 
> 
> View attachment 5581610
> 
> 
> View attachment 5581611


There’s no unseeing this girlfriend @glamourbag  I hope you bring this baby home soon because she looks spectacular on you.


----------



## glamourbag

eternallove4bag said:


> There’s no unseeing this girlfriend @glamourbag  I hope you bring this baby home soon because she looks spectacular on you.


Thank you @eternallove4bag. Your pics definitely help sell me on this gem!


----------



## BigAkoya

glamourbag said:


> Well, I finally got to try on the wg pave Frivole btf ring. Not mine yet but @BigAkoya is 100% right: it is total bling and I love it! I compared the Two Butterfly btf ring and the Frivole btf ring and I’ve decided Frivole is the way to go! Posting some pics here to add to the references in this thread. So sparkly the phone camera had a hard time focusing
> 
> View attachment 5581609
> 
> 
> View attachment 5581610
> 
> 
> View attachment 5581611


Hi!  Thanks for tagging me as I have not been on the VCA forum regularly.   
Why?  Full disclosure... I have not been able to find more VCA pieces I loved, and I felt I was buying just to collect more VCA. Hence, I have been looking at and buying other brands.   

The WG Frivole is stunning on you!  I love this ring, and diamonds with WG (or platinum) is pure bling!  White metal, to me, just turns jewelry up a notch, makes it like high jewelry, which is almost always white metal.  White metal pops on you! Love it! 

I hope you decide to get it and prioritize it over another bangle.  You already have a lot of gorgeous bangles, and the ring makes your hand look so fabulous!  I'm not sure if you already the matching Frivole WG pave earrings.  If not, try them on... To me, they are the most beautiful blingy earrings VCA makes.  

The Frivole design is so unique and gorgeous.  The ring looks amazing on you!


----------



## Minich

glamourbag said:


> Well, I finally got to try on the wg pave Frivole btf ring. Not mine yet but @BigAkoya is 100% right: it is total bling and I love it! I compared the Two Butterfly btf ring and the Frivole btf ring and I’ve decided Frivole is the way to go! Posting some pics here to add to the references in this thread. So sparkly the phone camera had a hard time focusing
> 
> View attachment 5581609
> 
> 
> View attachment 5581610
> 
> 
> View attachment 5581611



This is outrageously gorgeous! 

If you don't mind me asking...where is your gold beaded bracelet from? I love it!


----------



## rosebean

glamourbag said:


> Well, I finally got to try on the wg pave Frivole btf ring. Not mine yet but @BigAkoya is 100% right: it is total bling and I love it! I compared the Two Butterfly btf ring and the Frivole btf ring and I’ve decided Frivole is the way to go! Posting some pics here to add to the references in this thread. So sparkly the phone camera had a hard time focusing
> 
> View attachment 5581609
> 
> 
> View attachment 5581610
> 
> 
> View attachment 5581611


haven't been to the forum for a while. luckily I am on today and almost missed the stunning ring.  It's beautiful on you, plus your arm candies.  I will get the ring first and Just En Clou a little (just a little) later.


----------



## glamourbag

BigAkoya said:


> Hi!  Thanks for tagging me as I have not been on the VCA forum regularly.
> Why?  Full disclosure... I have not been able to find more VCA pieces I loved, and I felt I was buying just to collect more VCA. Hence, I have been looking at and buying other brands.
> 
> The WG Frivole is stunning on you!  I love this ring, and diamonds with WG (or platinum) is pure bling!  White metal, to me, just turns jewelry up a notch, makes it like high jewelry, which is almost always white metal.  White metal pops on you! Love it!
> 
> I hope you decide to get it and prioritize it over another bangle.  You already have a lot of gorgeous bangles, and the ring makes your hand look so fabulous!  I'm not sure if you already the matching Frivole WG pave earrings.  If not, try them on... To me, they are the most beautiful blingy earrings VCA makes.
> 
> The Frivole design is so unique and gorgeous.  The ring looks amazing on you!


Thank you so much. I think its so special. I had the chance to put Two Butterfly side by side to the Frivole. The pink sapphire butterfly still faded too much into my skin for my liking but this beauty just shone from every angle compared to the two butterfly which looked like one diamond butterfly when you looked from a distance. I'll keep everyone in the loop with choices. The bangle might only be a priority due to the cost and the always impending price increases. The more  that that happen, the more the price just keeps jumping up by bundles. I'm seeing the white gold pave JUC in a few days as its on its way to the store now (I tried the rose gold the other day) so I'll get an even better after seeing that one and then I'll go from there. I love both pieces!

I hope you find some super fabulous pieces. There are soooo many beautiful designs out there. There is no way we should limit ourselves to just one or two designers. Happy browsing, trying, shopping and buying   Don't stay away too long; we miss you!


----------



## glamourbag

Minich said:


> This is outrageously gorgeous!
> 
> If you don't mind me asking...where is your gold beaded bracelet from? I love it!





rosebean said:


> haven't been to the forum for a while. luckily I am on today and almost missed the stunning ring.  It's beautiful on you, plus your arm candies.  I will get the ring first and Just En Clou a little (just a little) later.


Thank you ladies. Its definitely on the list. It has to be! 
@Minich long story short it was done by a local jeweller but if you want a branded one Sydney Evan does very similar ones in all three golds. Or if you prefer a bit more affordable option, for the sake of it to just act like a barrier bracelet (which I tend to use this one for) between chain bracelets and bangles, I believe Karen Lazar makes them too. I haven't tried them but I know she does some with diamond rondelles too for a bit of a premium.


----------



## BigAkoya

glamourbag said:


> Thank you so much. I think its so special. I had the chance to put Two Butterfly side by side to the Frivole. The pink sapphire butterfly still faded too much into my skin for my liking but this beauty just shone from every angle compared to the two butterfly which looked like one diamond butterfly when you looked from a distance. I'll keep everyone in the loop with choices. The bangle might only be a priority due to the cost and the always impending price increases. The more  that that happen, the more the price just keeps jumping up by bundles. I'm seeing the white gold pave JUC in a few days as its on its way to the store now (I tried the rose gold the other day) so I'll get an even better after seeing that one and then I'll go from there. I love both pieces!
> 
> I hope you find some super fabulous pieces. There are soooo many beautiful designs out there. There is no way we should limit ourselves to just one or two designers. Happy browsing, trying, shopping and buying   Don't stay away too long; we miss you!


I agree on the butterfly ring.  I tried it on a few times, and each time, I like it, but it did not wow me.  I felt like I wanted to buy it as there was nothing else to buy which is not a good reason. 

Maybe also try the Panthere in WG while you are at Cartier.  I think this is a gorgeous bracelet and so iconic Cartier. 
It's also very different so you do not see it often.  Seeing your style and preferences, I think you would rock in this piece. 


			https://www.cartier.com/en-us/jewelry/bracelets/panthere-de-cartier-bracelet-N6722317.html
		


I do not think there will be huge price increases.  I read the demand for jewelry is actually decreasing given the economy and travel. This is because for the past two years, no one could travel, and many people spent on jewelry.  Travel is now wide open, and people are traveling like mad even in spite of high airfares.  We'll see if that prediction on jewelry spend slowing down remains true, but the jewelry industry is bracing for it and not creating an oversupply they cannot sell (except for bridal which is going gang busters now).  

Have fun shopping!  It's so exciting with so many choices!


----------



## lynne_ross

glamourbag said:


> Well, I finally got to try on the wg pave Frivole btf ring. Not mine yet but @BigAkoya is 100% right: it is total bling and I love it! I compared the Two Butterfly btf ring and the Frivole btf ring and I’ve decided Frivole is the way to go! Posting some pics here to add to the references in this thread. So sparkly the phone camera had a hard time focusing
> 
> View attachment 5581609
> 
> 
> View attachment 5581610
> 
> 
> View attachment 5581611


I love this ring! I am still planning to get this in yg to match my earrings and since I have lotus ring as my big white diamond ring. I need a yg option. However, I do slightly prefer the wg frivole in the ring since it is so much sparkle! Hope it can be yours soon.


----------



## glamourbag

BigAkoya said:


> I agree on the butterfly ring.  I tried it on a few times, and each time, I like it, but it did not wow me.  I felt like I wanted to buy it as there was nothing else to buy which is not a good reason.
> 
> Maybe also try the Panthere in WG while you are at Cartier.  I think this is a gorgeous bracelet and so iconic Cartier.
> It's also very different so you do not see it often.  Seeing your style and preferences, I think you would rock in this piece.
> 
> 
> https://www.cartier.com/en-us/jewelry/bracelets/panthere-de-cartier-bracelet-N6722317.html
> 
> 
> 
> I do not think there will be huge price increases.  I read the demand for jewelry is actually decreasing given the economy and travel. This is because for the past two years, no one could travel, and many people spent on jewelry.  Travel is now wide open, and people are traveling like mad even in spite of high airfares.  We'll see if that prediction on jewelry spend slowing down remains true, but the jewelry industry is bracing for it and not creating an oversupply they cannot sell (except for bridal which is going gang busters now).
> 
> Have fun shopping!  It's so exciting with so many choices!


I hope so! 
Yes to that bangle. It’s incredible in person! That one is best worn solo! And paired with the panthere pave ring! (Sorry off topic)


----------



## glamourbag

lynne_ross said:


> I love this ring! I am still planning to get this in yg to match my earrings and since I have lotus ring as my big white diamond ring. I need a yg option. However, I do slightly prefer the wg frivole in the ring since it is so much sparkle! Hope it can be yours soon.


Oh this would be a perfect set for you. 
I plan for it to come home- I’m just not sure in what order yet…


----------



## Minich

glamourbag said:


> Thank you ladies. Its definitely on the list. It has to be!
> @Minich long story short it was done by a local jeweller but if you want a branded one Sydney Evan does very similar ones in all three golds. Or if you prefer a bit more affordable option, for the sake of it to just act like a barrier bracelet (which I tend to use this one for) between chain bracelets and bangles, I believe Karen Lazar makes them too. I haven't tried them but I know she does some with diamond rondelles too for a bit of a premium.


Thanks so much for the info! Never hurts to find another reason to visit my jeweler


----------



## cloee

Trying on the mini frivole BTF ring and think it’s actually nice. I was hoping to see the pavé frivole but they didnt have it in our store.


----------



## notjanebirkin

cloee said:


> Trying on the mini frivole BTF ring and think it’s actually nice. I was hoping to see the pavé frivole but they didnt have it in our store.
> /
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5599364


Amazing!!! Also, which stone is your necklace?


----------



## cloee

notjanebirkin said:


> Amazing!!! Also, which stone is your necklace?


Thanks. Necklace is Gray MOP.


----------



## babymochii

EpiFanatic said:


> Just adding for reference.


Wow these are all gorgeous!! Loving the blue


----------



## carlinha

Wow wow wow!!!!  I am drooling over all this eye candy!  Thank you for starting this fantastic thread @EpiFanatic !  I love rings and VCA makes some amazing ones!!!


----------



## carlinha

Sharing my beloved white MOP butterfly ring, this has very special meaning to me


----------



## WingNut

carlinha said:


> Sharing my beloved white MOP butterfly ring, this has very special meaning to me
> View attachment 5601458
> View attachment 5601459


Love the ring and necklace. That whole look in stunning!


----------



## Notorious Pink

carlinha said:


> Sharing my beloved white MOP butterfly ring, this has very special meaning to me
> View attachment 5601458
> View attachment 5601459


GORRRRRGEOUS!!!!!


----------



## EpiFanatic

Just feeling extra today. Doesn’t happen often so thought I needed to embrace it.


----------



## rosebean

EpiFanatic said:


> Just feeling extra today. Doesn’t happen often so thought I needed to embrace it.
> 
> View attachment 5603349


Love them all, chic and stylish


----------



## VcaHaddict

With my favorite ring


----------



## rosebean

VcaHaddict said:


> With my favorite ring
> 
> View attachment 5603471


Beautiful as always!


----------



## VcaHaddict

Beautiful as always!


rosebean said:


> Beautiful as always!


thank you so much dear!
Hope the frivole pave earrings come our way soon!


----------



## BWM

Excited to finally add my all diamond MTO Two Butterfly btf ring!


----------



## BWM

Here it is with my WG MA ring again…


----------



## tenshix

BWM said:


> Excited to finally add my all diamond MTO Two Butterfly btf ring!
> 
> View attachment 5616523
> 
> 
> View attachment 5616524


Just beautiful!!!


----------



## EpiFanatic

BWM said:


> Here it is with my WG MA ring again…
> 
> View attachment 5616527



Imagine being able to stare at these stunning beauties all day. In my dreams…
Congratulations @BWM !!  Your butterflies are absolute jaw droppingly gorgeous.


----------



## jenayb

EpiFanatic said:


> Just feeling extra today. Doesn’t happen often so thought I needed to embrace it.
> 
> View attachment 5603349



Extra = just the right amount!


----------



## eternallove4bag

EpiFanatic said:


> Just feeling extra today. Doesn’t happen often so thought I needed to embrace it.
> 
> View attachment 5603349


Love this so much @EpiFanatic


----------



## BWM

tenshix said:


> Just beautiful!!!


Thank you @tenshix !


----------



## BWM

EpiFanatic said:


> Imagine being able to stare at these stunning beauties all day. In my dreams…
> Congratulations @BWM !!  Your butterflies are absolute jaw droppingly gorgeous.


Thanks so much for your help in the decision making process, @EpiFanatic !


----------



## eternallove4bag

The power of the rings.. well VCA ones anyway


----------



## queen b blue

eternallove4bag said:


> The power of the rings.. well VCA ones anyway
> View attachment 5617595


Stunning collection!


----------



## lvchanellvr

eternallove4bag said:


> The power of the rings.. well VCA ones anyway
> View attachment 5617595


Beautiful collection of rings.


----------



## eternallove4bag

queen b blue said:


> Stunning collection!


Thank you @queen b blue 


lvchanellvr said:


> Beautiful collection of rings.


Thank you @lvchanellvr


----------



## BWM

eternallove4bag said:


> The power of the rings.. well VCA ones anyway
> View attachment 5617595



Beautiful collection of VCA rings! I don’t think I could choose just one ring to rule them all!


----------



## Asuki

My new favourite ring


----------



## lynne_ross

eternallove4bag said:


> The power of the rings.. well VCA ones anyway
> View attachment 5617595


Wow! Gorgeous! Works so well with your current pieces.


----------



## eternallove4bag

BWM said:


> Beautiful collection of VCA rings! I don’t think I could choose just one ring to rule them all!


Thank you so much @BWM love these sparkles of joy that we can admire in the midst of a busy day. For me, out of these four, the new magic pave is stealing the show. Maybe it’s the new addition effect


----------



## eternallove4bag

lynne_ross said:


> Wow! Gorgeous! Works so well with your current pieces.


Thank you so much @lynne_ross you were so right! These SOs are arriving so fast! Was stunned to get mine in just five and half months. Hope you are enjoying your beautiful sweet paves.


----------



## lynne_ross

Asuki said:


> My new favourite ring
> View attachment 5617853


Beautiful ring but I love your watch!


----------



## lynne_ross

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank you so much @lynne_ross you were so right! These SOs are arriving so fast! Was stunned to get mine in just five and half months. Hope you are enjoying your beautiful sweet paves.


Arriving too fast. I am about to do another SO but was hoping to spread out purchases more.


----------



## eternallove4bag

lynne_ross said:


> Arriving too fast. I am about to do another SO but was hoping to spread out purchases more.


I hear you! I have heard though that although the new SO requests are taking a long time to be approved. But, of course, once approved, these SOs are coming way to fast!


----------



## EpiFanatic

eternallove4bag said:


> The power of the rings.. well VCA ones anyway
> View attachment 5617595


The most powerful rings of all….  What an amazing collection.  I’m dead.


----------



## eternallove4bag

EpiFanatic said:


> The most powerful rings of all….  What an amazing collection.  I’m dead.


Thank you so much @EpiFanatic


----------



## rosebean

eternallove4bag said:


> The power of the rings.. well VCA ones anyway
> View attachment 5617595


Oh my...congratulations!!!  the ring collection to die for.  I want to steal them all


----------



## rosebean

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank you so much @BWM love these sparkles of joy that we can admire in the midst of a busy day. For me, out of these four, the new magic pave is stealing the show. Maybe it’s the new addition effect


Well, would love to know which one you reach for the most after the new addition is settled in.


----------



## eternallove4bag

rosebean said:


> Oh my...congratulations!!!  the ring collection to die for.  I want to steal them all





rosebean said:


> Well, would love to know which one you reach for the most after the new addition is settled in.


Thank you @rosebean I am so happy with my VCA rings. I wanted to have one each from Alhambra, perlee, butterfly and Frivole lines and I am happy to complete my collection. As for my fave ring, despite these beauties, it’s actually my tiffany yellow diamond ring that rules my heart. It’s not just it’s beauty but because hubby and I had such a blast selecting that ring together. For nearly two months he patiently visited the store with me every weekend as our SA got different options in for me to try. He is such a low-key guy who would have rather spent his time gardening or growing his corals but to make me happy, he would make those trips and gosh that guy can make me laugh even after 23 years of marriage. Those fond memories make the yellow diamond ring a winner in my heart. That’s the only piece of jewelry I wear 24/7. Darn, I sound like a teenager gushing about her crush don’t I?


----------



## rosebean

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank you @rosebean I am so happy with my VCA rings. I wanted to have one each from Alhambra, perlee, butterfly and Frivole lines and I am happy to complete my collection. As for my fave ring, despite these beauties, it’s actually my tiffany yellow diamond ring that rules my heart. It’s not just it’s beauty but because hubby and I had such a blast selecting that ring together. For nearly two months he patiently visited the store with me every weekend as our SA got different options in for me to try. He is such a low-key guy who would have rather spent his time gardening or growing his corals but to make me happy, he would make those trips and gosh that guy can make me laugh even after 23 years of marriage. Those fond memories make the yellow diamond ring a winner in my heart. That’s the only piece of jewelry I wear 24/7. Darn, I sound like a teenager gushing about her crush don’t I?


thank you for sharing this romantic story. Your hubby is so sweet and patient.  Nothing wrong sounding like a teenager.  Are we all sometimes?
Out of the question, your fav ring would be the yellow diamond ring not only it's so unique and beautiful, but also it has such an emotion attached to it. so I guess I have to rephrase my question: which one of the ring from VCA you reach for the most?


----------



## EpiFanatic

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank you @rosebean I am so happy with my VCA rings. I wanted to have one each from Alhambra, perlee, butterfly and Frivole lines and I am happy to complete my collection. As for my fave ring, despite these beauties, it’s actually my tiffany yellow diamond ring that rules my heart. It’s not just it’s beauty but because hubby and I had such a blast selecting that ring together. For nearly two months he patiently visited the store with me every weekend as our SA got different options in for me to try. He is such a low-key guy who would have rather spent his time gardening or growing his corals but to make me happy, he would make those trips and gosh that guy can make me laugh even after 23 years of marriage. Those fond memories make the yellow diamond ring a winner in my heart. That’s the only piece of jewelry I wear 24/7. Darn, I sound like a teenager gushing about her crush don’t I?


What a wonderful story!!!  Your DH is a gem.


----------



## Lien

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank you @rosebean I am so happy with my VCA rings. I wanted to have one each from Alhambra, perlee, butterfly and Frivole lines and I am happy to complete my collection. As for my fave ring, despite these beauties, it’s actually my tiffany yellow diamond ring that rules my heart. It’s not just it’s beauty but because hubby and I had such a blast selecting that ring together. For nearly two months he patiently visited the store with me every weekend as our SA got different options in for me to try. He is such a low-key guy who would have rather spent his time gardening or growing his corals but to make me happy, he would make those trips and gosh that guy can make me laugh even after 23 years of marriage. Those fond memories make the yellow diamond ring a winner in my heart. That’s the only piece of jewelry I wear 24/7. Darn, I sound like a teenager gushing about her crush don’t I?


Awww.  Love this.  I have actually been wondering about THAT beautiful ring.


----------



## tenshix

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank you @rosebean I am so happy with my VCA rings. I wanted to have one each from Alhambra, perlee, butterfly and Frivole lines and I am happy to complete my collection. As for my fave ring, despite these beauties, it’s actually my tiffany yellow diamond ring that rules my heart. It’s not just it’s beauty but because hubby and I had such a blast selecting that ring together. For nearly two months he patiently visited the store with me every weekend as our SA got different options in for me to try. He is such a low-key guy who would have rather spent his time gardening or growing his corals but to make me happy, he would make those trips and gosh that guy can make me laugh even after 23 years of marriage. Those fond memories make the yellow diamond ring a winner in my heart. That’s the only piece of jewelry I wear 24/7. Darn, I sound like a teenager gushing about her crush don’t I?


I think you already know your expertly curated RG collection is my holy grail inspiration, but I just love the background story on your Tiffany ring! Your DH is a real gentleman and such a gem like @EpiFanatic mentioned   I’m a total sucker for stories like this, I really love when jewelry is attached to a very fond memory. It makes them even more special. Enjoy all of your gorgeous pieces while making more beautiful memories with your loved ones!


----------



## Rhl2987

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank you @rosebean I am so happy with my VCA rings. I wanted to have one each from Alhambra, perlee, butterfly and Frivole lines and I am happy to complete my collection. As for my fave ring, despite these beauties, it’s actually my tiffany yellow diamond ring that rules my heart. It’s not just it’s beauty but because hubby and I had such a blast selecting that ring together. For nearly two months he patiently visited the store with me every weekend as our SA got different options in for me to try. He is such a low-key guy who would have rather spent his time gardening or growing his corals but to make me happy, he would make those trips and gosh that guy can make me laugh even after 23 years of marriage. Those fond memories make the yellow diamond ring a winner in my heart. That’s the only piece of jewelry I wear 24/7. Darn, I sound like a teenager gushing about her crush don’t I?


This is such a lovely story and you deserve nothing less. I love the sentimental value this piece holds (for you both, I’m sure)!


----------



## eternallove4bag

rosebean said:


> thank you for sharing this romantic story. Your hubby is so sweet and patient.  Nothing wrong sounding like a teenager.  Are we all sometimes?
> Out of the question, your fav ring would be the yellow diamond ring not only it's so unique and beautiful, but also it has such an emotion attached to it. so I guess I have to rephrase my question: which one of the ring from VCA you reach for the most?


Thank you so much @rosebean hehe true! No matter our age or the age of our relationships, that giddy, happy feeling should always be there.
So, amongst all my VCA rings, I feel the butterfly BTF ring gets the most love for me. It’s just because it’s so feminine and whimsical. It always make me happy looking at that butterflies. 


EpiFanatic said:


> What a wonderful story!!!  Your DH is a gem.


@EpiFanatic thank youhe truly is and best of all so darn unassuming and unpretentious. 


Lien said:


> Awww.  Love this.  I have actually been wondering about THAT beautiful ring.


@Lien thank you tons Hehe it was an entire saga that I documented each weekend while we were choosing the ring 


tenshix said:


> I think you already know your expertly curated RG collection is my holy grail inspiration, but I just love the background story on your Tiffany ring! Your DH is a real gentleman and such a gem like @EpiFanatic mentioned   I’m a total sucker for stories like this, I really love when jewelry is attached to a very fond memory. It makes them even more special. Enjoy all of your gorgeous pieces while making more beautiful memories with your loved ones!


The sweetest always @tenshix  I have a bad memory I won’t lie. The only way I care to remember things is by association and my emotional reactions to them. So, anything that triggers extreme happiness (or sadness) stays in my memories and heart forever Material things have no real meaning in my life unless they relate to good memories.


Rhl2987 said:


> This is such a lovely story and you deserve nothing less. I love the sentimental value this piece holds (for you both, I’m sure)!


Thank you girlfriend @Rhl2987 Omg I am so happy we found each other on IG after all this time!


----------



## rosebean

eternallove4bag said:


> So, amongst all my VCA rings, I feel the butterfly BTF ring gets the most love for me. It’s just because it’s so feminine and whimsical. It always make me happy looking at that butterflies.


wow, good to know. I loved the butterfly BTF ring when I tried it, too bad they don't come in YG though.


----------



## EpiFanatic

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank you so much @rosebean hehe true! No matter our age or the age of our relationships, that giddy, happy feeling should always be there.
> So, amongst all my VCA rings, I feel the butterfly BTF ring gets the most love for me. It’s just because it’s so feminine and whimsical. It always make me happy looking at that butterflies.
> 
> @EpiFanatic thank youhe truly is and best of all so darn unassuming and unpretentious.
> 
> @Lien thank you tons Hehe it was an entire saga that I documented each weekend while we were choosing the ring
> 
> The sweetest always @tenshix  I have a bad memory I won’t lie. The only way I care to remember things is by association and my emotional reactions to them. So, anything that triggers extreme happiness (or sadness) stays in my memories and heart forever Material things have no real meaning in my life unless they relate to good memories.
> 
> Thank you girlfriend @Rhl2987 Omg I am so happy we found each other on IG after all this time!


Your butterfly ring on you is just THE BEST. all your rings are gorgeous but the MOP butterfly seems made just for you. It  just takes your whole look (as if not gorgeous enough) to a whole other level. Every pic of you wearing it looks like an ad.


----------



## eternallove4bag

p


rosebean said:


> wow, good to know. I loved the butterfly BTF ring when I tried it, too bad they don't come in YG though.


oooh the first thing that came to my mind is could you SO it in YG. Of course, only if you want to add it @rosebean There is no 30% mark up on pave pieces to my knowledge


----------



## eternallove4bag

EpiFanatic said:


> Your butterfly ring on you is just THE BEST. all your rings are gorgeous but the MOP butterfly seems made just for you. It  just takes your whole look (as if not gorgeous enough) to a whole other level. Every pic of you wearing it looks like an ad.


You are so sweet @EpiFanatic I love everything butterflies signify and every time I wear this ring, it just reminds me of that so I get warm, fuzzy feelings I still hope one day I will be able to get the matching pendant for it.


----------



## rosebean

eternallove4bag said:


> p
> 
> oooh the first thing that came to my mind is could you SO it in YG. Of course, only if you want to add it @rosebean There is no 30% mark up on pave pieces to my knowledge


that's great to know.  As I am not willing to pay 30% mark up. so now you made me re-thinking my wishlist: the frivole pave (pro: matching earrings set) or butterfly MOP (I am a huge MOP fan).  what are your thoughts please?


----------



## eternallove4bag

rosebean said:


> that's great to know.  As I am not willing to pay 30% mark up. so now you made me re-thinking my wishlist: the frivole pave (pro: matching earrings set) or butterfly MOP (I am a huge MOP fan).  what are your thoughts please?


Aaah that’s a million dollar question @rosebean the one I asked myself in summer last year and I think I even created a thread on this forum. I was so undecided between the Frivole pave BTF ring and the mop/pave butterfly BTF ring. I thought I would only add one. I chose to go with Frivole pave first and given the choice I would pick that again because let’s admit it, the all pave 3-D design is just breathtaking. But, the butterfly ring haunted my dreams so much that I think it was a couple of months later I added that too. So, I guess what I am saying is that sooner or later you will get both of you love them both. It’s just a matter of which comes first and for you although I am leaning a little towards the Frivole ring first since you already have the matching earrings for it. But, if you get the chance to place a SO I would do the butterfly first just because I feel luxury brands are changing their rules and policies all the time. So, who knows what rules VCA will create in the future regarding who can place SOs and who can’t. I feel they are going the Hermès way and I am not a fan of that rule.


----------



## VcaHaddict

Tried the perlee btf rose gold ring today. It is very beautiful. It will come home with me one day 
But this frivole RG pave btf ring came home


----------



## Bethc

Here are some of my VCA rings ❤️


----------



## rosebean

eternallove4bag said:


> Aaah that’s a million dollar question @rosebean the one I asked myself in summer last year and I think I even created a thread on this forum. I was so undecided between the Frivole pave BTF ring and the mop/pave butterfly BTF ring. I thought I would only add one. I chose to go with Frivole pave first and given the choice I would pick that again because let’s admit it, the all pave 3-D design is just breathtaking. But, the butterfly ring haunted my dreams so much that I think it was a couple of months later I added that too. So, I guess what I am saying is that sooner or later you will get both of you love them both. It’s just a matter of which comes first and for you although I am leaning a little towards the Frivole ring first since you already have the matching earrings for it. But, if you get the chance to place a SO I would do the butterfly first just because I feel luxury brands are changing their rules and policies all the time. So, who knows what rules VCA will create in the future regarding who can place SOs and who can’t. I feel they are going the Hermès way and I am not a fan of that rule.


thank you so much @eternallove4bag for sharing your thought process. It really opened up another door for me. I will definitely ask my SA about the butterfly BTF ring when I pick up my frivole earrings.


----------



## rosebean

VcaHaddict said:


> Tried the perlee btf rose gold ring today. It is very beautiful. It will come home with me one day
> But this frivole RG pave btf ring came home
> 
> View attachment 5619519
> 
> 
> View attachment 5619520
> 
> 
> View attachment 5619521
> 
> 
> View attachment 5619522
> 
> 
> View attachment 5619523
> 
> 
> View attachment 5619531
> 
> 
> View attachment 5619532
> 
> 
> View attachment 5619533


both are beautiful on you. congratulations!


----------



## VcaHaddict

rosebean said:


> both are beautiful on you. congratulations!


Thank you so much!!


----------



## glamourbag

VcaHaddict said:


> Tried the perlee btf rose gold ring today. It is very beautiful. It will come home with me one day
> But this frivole RG pave btf ring came home
> 
> View attachment 5619519
> 
> 
> View attachment 5619520
> 
> 
> View attachment 5619521
> 
> 
> View attachment 5619522
> 
> 
> View attachment 5619523
> 
> 
> View attachment 5619531
> 
> 
> View attachment 5619532
> 
> 
> View attachment 5619533


Congratulations on this beauty! I love this ring (for me in wg)! Please share more pics (if you feel comfortable) in the future to inspire us!


----------



## glamourbag

Bethc said:


> Here are some of my VCA rings ❤️
> 
> View attachment 5619563
> 
> 
> View attachment 5619564
> 
> 
> View attachment 5619565
> 
> 
> View attachment 5619566


You know I love two butterfly ring...the y all look so nice on you.


----------



## VcaHaddict

glamourbag said:


> Congratulations on this beauty! I love this ring (for me in wg)! Please share more pics (if you feel comfortable) in the future to inspire us!


Thank you so much!
Frivole pave ring is stunning in all metals 
I will definitely post more pics of this ring


----------



## EpiFanatic

VcaHaddict said:


> Tried the perlee btf rose gold ring today. It is very beautiful. It will come home with me one day
> But this frivole RG pave btf ring came home
> 
> View attachment 5619519
> 
> 
> View attachment 5619520
> 
> 
> View attachment 5619521
> 
> 
> View attachment 5619522
> 
> 
> View attachment 5619523
> 
> 
> View attachment 5619531
> 
> 
> View attachment 5619532
> 
> 
> View attachment 5619533


Congratulations @VcaHaddict. It’s so beautiful.


----------



## VcaHaddict

EpiFanatic said:


> Congratulations @VcaHaddict. It’s so beautiful.


Thank you so much!!


----------



## BigAkoya

Bethc said:


> Here are some of my VCA rings ❤️
> 
> View attachment 5619563
> 
> 
> View attachment 5619564
> 
> 
> View attachment 5619565
> 
> 
> View attachment 5619566


Love your rings, especially the butterfly.  That yellow sapphire color is so intense, it's gorgeous!


----------



## eternallove4bag

rosebean said:


> thank you so much @eternallove4bag for sharing your thought process. It really opened up another door for me. I will definitely ask my SA about the butterfly BTF ring when I pick up my frivole earrings.


I am so excited for you @rosebean


----------



## eternallove4bag

VcaHaddict said:


> Tried the perlee btf rose gold ring today. It is very beautiful. It will come home with me one day
> But this frivole RG pave btf ring came home
> 
> View attachment 5619519
> 
> 
> View attachment 5619520
> 
> 
> View attachment 5619521
> 
> 
> View attachment 5619522
> 
> 
> View attachment 5619523
> 
> 
> View attachment 5619531
> 
> 
> View attachment 5619532
> 
> 
> View attachment 5619533


Twinsies! One of the sparkliest rings I have seen. Congrats on getting yours.


----------



## VcaHaddict

eternallove4bag said:


> Twinsies! One of the sparkliest rings I have seen. Congrats on getting yours.


Thank you! When I tried it on initially, felt it was too big, too much bling etc. But it grew on me, now I love it, especially the bling


----------



## rosebean

glamourbag said:


> Congratulations on this beauty! I love this ring (for me in wg)! Please share more pics (if you feel comfortable) in the future to inspire us!


Hi @glamourbag, when are you getting yours (WG of course)?


----------



## glamourbag

rosebean said:


> Hi @glamourbag, when are you getting yours (WG of course)?


Hi Rosebean. I am ready now, however,  I am waiting to see if another (non-VCA) item falls off my top priority list first. If it does, then this will be next. I absolutely love it!


----------



## rosebean

glamourbag said:


> Hi Rosebean. I am ready now, however,  I am waiting to see if another (non-VCA) item falls off my top priority list first. If it does, then this will be next. I absolutely love it!


@glamourbag oh, you will get both sooner or later, right? but I hope you get what you love the most first (the pave JUC? )  although the WG frivole pave looked really gorgeous on you!


----------



## glamourbag

rosebean said:


> @glamourbag oh, you will get both sooner or later, right? but I hope you get what you love the most first (the pave JUC? )  although the WG frivole pave looked really gorgeous on you!


Yes, I'd love both!!!!! I hope you get a chance to get that butterfly ring in YG. I think it would be lovely. Mind you the frivole is a great option too. No wrong choice there.


----------



## Cliffslux

Hi everyone! Thank you for all the beautiful eye candy here. I am looking to add another vca ring and was wondering how comfortable the BTF rings are for everyday wear? I am not used to that style and so thought I would ask all of you wonderful experts here. Thanks!


----------



## VcaHaddict

Cliffslux said:


> Hi everyone! Thank you for all the beautiful eye candy here. I am looking to add another vca ring and was wondering how comfortable the BTF rings are for everyday wear? I am not used to that style and so thought I would ask all of you wonderful experts here. Thanks!


VCA btf rings are very comfortable IMO. I wear them mostly daily, for the entire day. Which btf ring are you thinking of adding?


----------



## Cliffslux

VcaHaddict said:


> VCA btf rings are very comfortable IMO. I wear them mostly daily, for the entire day. Which btf ring are you thinking of adding?


Thanks for the response! The diamond Frivole BTF or diamond butterfly BTF. Any more thoughts are welcome! Thanks again


----------



## BigAkoya

Cliffslux said:


> Thanks for the response! The diamond Frivole BTF or diamond butterfly BTF. Any more thoughts are welcome! Thanks again


The Frivole pave BTF ring gets my vote, hands down!  That ring is super gorgeous and blingy.  There is a lot of presence, and the vibe is more elegant glamour.  It is my favorite ring from VCA. 

I tried on the butterfly ring several times, the yellow sapphire and diamond version.  The butterfly is a nice ring, but the vibe is very girly girl feminine to me.  So think about the vibe and look you want.

While the butterfly ring spans two fingers, because each butterfly is small and flat, it has less presence to me than the Frivole ring.  The Frivole ring is like a bouquet of flowers, three dimensional which gives it a lot of presence.  It is also super super sparkly and glamorous. 

It's all preference as to what you like, but I wanted to share the difference from my point of view to help you decide.

On comfort of BTF rings, I have the Frivole WG pave BTF ring and the Lotus ring.  Both are very easy to wear.  Once on, I keep them on all day.  No problem at all, it's like any other normal ring.

Good luck in your decision!


----------



## Cliffslux

BigAkoya said:


> The Frivole pave BTF ring gets my vote, hands down!  That ring is super gorgeous and blingy.  There is a lot of presence, and the vibe is more elegant glamour.  It is my favorite ring from VCA.
> 
> I tried on the butterfly ring several times, the yellow sapphire and diamond version.  The butterfly is a nice ring, but the vibe is very girly girl feminine to me.  So think about the vibe and look you want.
> 
> While the butterfly ring spans two fingers, because each butterfly is small and flat, it has less presence to me than the Frivole ring.  The Frivole ring is like a bouquet of flowers, three dimensional which gives it a lot of presence.  It is also super super sparkly and glamorous.
> 
> It's all preference as to what you like, but I wanted to share the difference from my point of view to help you decide.
> 
> On comfort of BTF rings, I have the Frivole WG pave BTF ring and the Lotus ring.  Both are very easy to wear.  Once on, I keep them on all day.  No problem at all, it's like any other normal ring.
> 
> Good luck in your decision!


Thanks for this very well thought out and helpful response. I was leaning towards the Frivole BTF ring as it’s truly a work of art and *relatively* speaking great value. I’ll post pics with the decision! Thanks to you bigakoya and all the experts out there. The advice is truly invaluable.


----------



## fice16

BigAkoya said:


> The Frivole pave BTF ring gets my vote, hands down!  That ring is super gorgeous and blingy.  There is a lot of presence, and the vibe is more elegant glamour.  It is my favorite ring from VCA.
> 
> I tried on the butterfly ring several times, the yellow sapphire and diamond version.  The butterfly is a nice ring, but the vibe is very girly girl feminine to me.  So think about the vibe and look you want.
> 
> While the butterfly ring spans two fingers, because each butterfly is small and flat, it has less presence to me than the Frivole ring.  The Frivole ring is like a bouquet of flowers, three dimensional which gives it a lot of presence.  It is also super super sparkly and glamorous.
> 
> It's all preference as to what you like, but I wanted to share the difference from my point of view to help you decide.
> 
> On comfort of BTF rings, I have the Frivole WG pave BTF ring and the Lotus ring.  Both are very easy to wear.  Once on, I keep them on all day.  No problem at all, it's like any other normal ring.
> 
> Good luck in your decision!



Hi BigAkoya, thanks a lot for your sharing of the info about the different VCA BTF rings.
May I ask why you say Frivole pave BTF ring is your favorite ring from VCA?  I see that you also own the Lotus ring, and what makes you like Frivole pave BTF ring over the Lotus ring?

I was tempted to add the Frivole pave BTF ring to complete my Frivole wg pave earrings/necklace set.  However, I think I like Lotus ring more than the Frivole pave BTF ring, as Lotus ring has more presence and more elaborate ring design.  

I would love to hear your sharing of why you consider Frivole pave BTF ring is your favorite, and not the Lotus ring. 
Thanks a lot.


----------



## BigAkoya

fice16 said:


> Hi BigAkoya, thanks a lot for your sharing of the info about the different VCA BTF rings.
> May I ask why you say Frivole pave BTF ring is your favorite ring from VCA?  I see that you also own the Lotus ring, and what makes you like Frivole pave BTF ring over the Lotus ring?
> 
> I was tempted to add the Frivole pave BTF ring to complete my Frivole wg pave earrings/necklace set.  However, I think I like Lotus ring more than the Frivole pave BTF ring, as Lotus ring has more presence and more elaborate ring design.
> 
> I would love to hear your sharing of why you consider Frivole pave BTF ring is your favorite, and not the Lotus ring.
> Thanks a lot.


Hi!  I love both rings, but they are very different.  If I could only have one, I would choose Frivole, no doubt my mind.   Why?

Frivole is a super blingy pave ring.  It is all diamond sparkle, and it is super glamorous when worn.  There is no metal, just pure diamonds.  The design is also two flowers, 3D, very artistic.   I love it!

Lotus is what I would call a bold cocktail ring, not a diamond pave ring.  I find it has a lot of metal and therefore looks more casual to me.  Yes, it has a more coverage when worn open, but you see tons of metal making it look more casual.  Bigger is not always better.

I see Frivole closer to a high jewelry pave ring, and I see Lotus closer to an edgey cocktail ring.
The design of the Frivole flower is much more beautiful to me.

Every time I wear Frivole, I cannot stop staring at the sparkle.  IMy eye pauses at Frivole throughout the day.  When I wear Lotus, it’s big, but I forget about it… the eye does not make me keep wanting to pause once I’ve seen it.

Here are some old photos of me wearing both so you can see what I mean.

See how gorgeous Frivole is?  100% pure blingy pave flowers. Two pave flowers spread over the finger.
See all that metal in Lotus when worn open?  To me, it's more edgey metal than glamorous.  Goes great with jeans and shorts. Even when Lotus is worn closed, see how those two petals stick out and you see metal?
I also posted the two sets so you can see them together.

For what it's worth, as you already have Frivole earrings and pendant, I would get the Frivole ring.  I personally do not think Frivole matches Lotus.  I have the Frivole earrings too to match the ring.  When I purchased my Lotus ring, I thought I could wear the Frivole earrings, but they don't match.  Frivole has rounded petals, while Lotus has sharp petals.

By the way, speaking of matchy matchy... I think for these two rings, the Clover bangle goes better.  I tried to wear my Alhambra bracelets, but they don't work as you can see in the photos.  I wear different rings now with my Alhambra pieces.  I am all about a big ring being the star, and I think the Alhambra four cleaf clover design takes away from these rings.

Just my two cents.  Hope this helps.  Both rings are gorgeous, and you can’t go wrong with either.  Good luck in your decision!


----------



## snnysmm

BigAkoya said:


> Hi!  I love both rings, but they are very different.  If I could only have one, I would choose Frivole, no doubt my mind.   Why?
> 
> Frivole is a super blingy pave ring.  It is all diamond sparkle, and it is super glamorous when worn.  There is no metal, just pure diamonds.  The design is also two flowers, 3D, very artistic.   I love it!
> 
> Lotus is what I would call a bold cocktail ring, not a diamond pave ring.  I find it has a lot of metal and therefore looks more casual to me.  Yes, it has a more coverage when worn open, but you see tons of metal making it look more casual.  Bigger is not always better.
> 
> I see Frivole closer to a high jewelry pave ring, and I see Lotus closer to an edgey cocktail ring.
> The design of the Frivole flower is much more beautiful to me.
> 
> Every time I wear Frivole, I cannot stop staring at the sparkle.  IMy eye pauses at Frivole throughout the day.  When I wear Lotus, it’s big, but I forget about it… the eye does not make me keep wanting to pause once I’ve seen it.
> 
> Here are some old photos of me wearing both so you can see what I mean.
> 
> See how gorgeous Frivole is?  100% pure blingy pave flowers. Two pave flowers spread over the finger.
> See all that metal in Lotus when worn open?  To me, it's more edgey metal than glamorous.  Goes great with jeans and shorts. Even when Lotus is worn closed, see how those two petals stick out and you see metal?
> I also posted the two sets so you can see them together.
> 
> For what it's worth, as you already have Frivole earrings and pendant, I would get the Frivole ring.  I personally do not think Frivole matches Lotus.  I have the Frivole earrings too to match the ring.  When I purchased my Lotus ring, I thought I could wear the Frivole earrings, but they don't match.  Frivole has rounded petals, while Lotus has sharp petals.
> 
> By the way, speaking of matchy matchy... I think for these two rings, the Clover bangle goes better.  I tried to wear my Alhambra bracelets, but they don't work as you can see in the photos.  I wear different rings now with my Alhambra pieces.  I am all about a big ring being the star, and I think the Alhambra four cleaf clover design takes away from these rings.
> 
> Just my two cents.  Hope this helps.  Both rings are gorgeous, and you can’t go wrong with either.  Good luck in your decision!
> 
> View attachment 5623646
> View attachment 5623647
> View attachment 5623648
> View attachment 5623649
> View attachment 5623650


These are perfect shots and they have convinced me that I must, must, MUST get the Frivole pave ring.

Now… I must decide: which metal and for which finger?

Most of my VCA jewelry are in YG.  The only WG piece I have is this year’s HP.  I did not think WG looked good on me and what do you know? Apparently, I love WG on me!

This really threw a wrench in my plans, as I was convinced I was only looking at YG pieces.  And to me, VCA had looked best in YG.

Now, I have the fun task of trying on the Frivole BTF rings in both YG and WG.  If only I could have both!!


----------



## BigAkoya

snnysmm said:


> These are perfect shots and they have convinced me that I must, must, MUST get the Frivole pave ring.
> 
> Now… I must decide: which metal and for which finger?
> 
> Most of my VCA jewelry are in YG.  The only WG piece I have is this year’s HP.  I did not think WG looked good on me and what do you know? Apparently, I love WG on me!
> 
> This really threw a wrench in my plans, as I was convinced I was only looking at YG pieces.  And to me, VCA had looked best in YG.
> 
> Now, I have the fun task of trying on the Frivole BTF rings in both YG and WG.  If only I could have both!!


I am sure others are sick of me saying this, but you have probably not read my post on metal preference with diamonds.
So... at the risk of boring others, but this is for you really...

I am a white metal gal only (WG/platinum).  I love white metal as it pops on everyone.  White metal (platinum) is also the choice for high jewelry, and who doesn't look great in a million dollar platinum high jewelry piece!

I think pave pieces looks fabulous with diamonds.  The metal takes a back seat, and all you see are the sparkly diamonds.  The diamonds are the star.  With YG, I think the metal competes with the diamonds.  The eye sees both the YG metal and the diamonds. I think a bit of the sparkly bling is lost with YG.  I also think YG is more casual looking.  For me, with diamonds, I like to bling out the diamonds, hence I think WG is best.

Since you already have the WG Frivole pave earrings and pendant, I would get the WG ring for sure.
You will have a perfect three piece parure!  I only have two pieces, and I am so bummed as I usually like a set of three.  I don't wear short pendants, and the only other option was the long pave pendant/clip, but that didn't work out on me.
Your set will be gorgeous!

What finger...
The fourth finger is classic, and to me, looks old-world glamour which is my preferred look for jewlelry.  I also think the ring pops more on the fourth finger as your hand tapers.

The third finger is super playful, and to me, looks casual and youthful.  On the third finger, the flowers look like a bouquet on top of the hand.  The focus is more on the hand as the flower is centered there.

Positioning is all preference, but I like my rings on my fourth finger as they seem to pop the best at that position, especially next to the little pinkie where is tapers.

Whatever you decide, that ring is going to be bling at its finest!  You cannot go wrong with any finger!

I am so excited for you getting your next piece!


----------



## snnysmm

BigAkoya said:


> I am sure others are sick of be saying this, but you have probably not read my post on metal preference with diamonds.
> So... at the risk of boring others, but this is for you really...
> 
> I am a white metal gal only (WG/platinum).  I love white metal as it pops on everyone.  White metal (platinum) is also the choice for high jewelry.
> 
> I think pave pieces looks fabulous with diamonds.  The metal takes a back seat, and all you see are the sparkly diamonds.  The diamonds are the star.  With YG, I think the metal competes with the diamonds.  The eye sees both the YG metal and the diamonds. I think a bit of the sparkly bling is lost with YG.  I also think YG is more casual looking.  For me, with diamonds, I like to bling out the diamonds, hence I think WG is best.
> 
> Since you already have the WG Frivole pave earrings and pendant, I would get the WG ring for sure.
> You will have a perfect three piece parure!  I only have two pieces, and I am so bummed as I usually like a set of three.  I don't wear short pendants, and the only other option was the long pave pendant/clip, but that didn't work out on me.
> Your set will be gorgeous!
> 
> What finger...
> The fourth finger is classic, and to me, looks old-world glamour which is my preferred look for jewlelry.  I also think the ring pops more on the fourth finger as your hand tapers.
> 
> The third finger is super playful, and to me, looks casual and youthful.  On the third finger, the flowers look like a bouquet on top of the hand.  The focus is more on the hand as the flower is centered there.
> 
> Positioning is all preference, but I like my rings on my fourth finger as they seem to pop the best at that position, especially next to the little pinkie where is tapers.
> 
> Whatever you decide, that ring is going to be bling at its finest!  You cannot go wrong with any finger!
> 
> I am so excited for you getting your next piece!


I’m sorry, I meant I only have this year’s holiday pendant as my only WG piece.  I don’t have any Frivole.  But I am really glad this year’s HP opened me to the possibilities of WG.  It’s bad for my wallet, though!

I am going to try it in both YG and WG.  I have tried in RG before and I really loved it, but I couldn’t justify getting it when it doesn’t match with any of my pieces (and I don’t want to start a RG collection).  When I do get the BTF ring, I want to get a matching pendant.  I don’t wear a single pendant by itself, but I would layer it with a Tiffany’s DBTY pendant — that’s why I was leaning towards YG.  My DBTY pendant is in YG.

Thank you for the suggestions re: fingers.  I think the model wears them on the ring finger too!


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

One of my favorite and most frequently worn rings.


----------



## snnysmm

OuiCestLaVie said:


> One of my favorite and most frequently worn rings.
> 
> View attachment 5623713


Beautiful!  Is this in YG or in RG?


----------



## BigAkoya

OuiCestLaVie said:


> One of my favorite and most frequently worn rings.
> 
> View attachment 5623713


Gorgeous on you!  I love seeing Frivole!  By the way, do you have the earrings?  If not, try them on... they are super gorgeous on and would look fabulous with your ring!  You might have them already... forgot.


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

BigAkoya said:


> Gorgeous on you!  I love seeing Frivole!  By the way, do you have the earrings?  If not, try them on... they are super gorgeous on and would look fabulous with your ring!  You might have them already... forgot.



Thank you. I have collected pretty much all the pieces I want from the Frivole line  I have the earrings with pink sapphire and diamond and the matching necklace, single frivole pave diamond ring, the mini model sets with diamond. I might add the diamond 5 flower bracelet and/or 9 flower necklace but I haven’t had the chance to try them on and they are not on top of my wishlist.


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

snnysmm said:


> Beautiful!  Is this in YG or in RG?



Thank you. YG.


----------



## lvchanellvr

OuiCestLaVie said:


> One of my favorite and most frequently worn rings.
> 
> View attachment 5623713


This is beautiful on you, the YG looks amazing!


----------



## fice16

-


----------



## eternallove4bag

I can’t stop wearing it - Alhambra Magic Pave ring in RG


----------



## BigAkoya

eternallove4bag said:


> I can’t stop wearing it - Alhambra Magic Pave ring in RG
> View attachment 5625008


Looking fabulous as always, and it goes great with the Roly!


----------



## eternallove4bag

BigAkoya said:


> Looking fabulous as always, and it goes great with the Roly!


Thank you @BigAkoya To think I wasn’t a watch person before I got this one


----------



## goodcrush

eternallove4bag said:


> I can’t stop wearing it - Alhambra Magic Pave ring in RG
> View attachment 5625008


I love this so much. Everything in the photo and especially the ring. Beautiful and independent on the pointer finger! LOVE


----------



## rosebean

eternallove4bag said:


> I can’t stop wearing it - Alhambra Magic Pave ring in RG
> View attachment 5625008


love the look. If I have that ring on my finger, I would stare at it all day


----------



## rosebean

OuiCestLaVie said:


> One of my favorite and most frequently worn rings.
> 
> View attachment 5623713


love the pave BTF ring on you.  This is on my wishlist!


----------



## eternallove4bag

goodcrush said:


> I love this so much. Everything in the photo and especially the ring. Beautiful and independent on the pointer finger! LOVE


Thank you @goodcrush That’s my fave what to wear this ring. Alone or with the watch.


----------



## eternallove4bag

rosebean said:


> love the look. If I have that ring on my finger, I would stare at it all day


Aww thank you @rosebean I won’t lie that I am going through a major ‘I can’t stop wearing or admiring it’ phase with this newin


----------



## rosebean

eternallove4bag said:


> Aww thank you @rosebean I won’t lie that I am going through a major ‘I can’t stop wearing or admiring it’ phase with this newin


I am so happy that you are happy with this SO!


----------



## hopiko

eternallove4bag said:


> I can’t stop wearing it - Alhambra Magic Pave ring in RG
> View attachment 5625008


Looks gorgeous on you!  Beautiful pic!  Congrats


----------



## eternallove4bag

rosebean said:


> I am so happy that you are happy with this SO!


I was so nervous whether it would look good in person. So many times I have found that what I like in pictures don’t look so good in reality @rosebean 


hopiko said:


> Looks gorgeous on you!  Beautiful pic!  Congrats


Thank you so much @hopiko


----------



## EpiFanatic

eternallove4bag said:


> Aww thank you @rosebean I won’t lie that I am going through a major ‘I can’t stop wearing or admiring it’ phase with this newin


LOVE this phase. Squeeze every second of bling joy out of this honeymoon phase. This ring a fabulous and majorly fun!  And it is perfect with the two tone R.  I love the everose and silver R with that gorgeous MOP face.


----------



## VcaHaddict

eternallove4bag said:


> I can’t stop wearing it - Alhambra Magic Pave ring in RG
> View attachment 5625008


Love the ring on you! Especially with the watch! Perfection


----------



## eternallove4bag

EpiFanatic said:


> LOVE this phase. Squeeze every second of bling joy out of this honeymoon phase. This ring a fabulous and majorly fun!  And it is perfect with the two tone R.  I love the everose and silver R with that gorgeous MOP face.


Thank you @EpiFanatic on the R, I have a new addition or should I say obsession! Let’s just say the 36 size is the bomb!.. can’t wait to share pics of it, of course with VCA bling


----------



## eternallove4bag

VcaHaddict said:


> Love the ring on you! Especially with the watch! Perfection


Sisters on the watch too  @VcaHaddict thank you always


----------



## EpiFanatic

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank you @EpiFanatic on the R, I have a new addition or should I say obsession! Let’s just say the 36 size is the bomb!.. can’t wait to share pics of it, of course with VCA bling


Okaaayyyyyyy….   Waiting!!


----------



## EpiFanatic

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank you @EpiFanatic on the R, I have a new addition or should I say obsession! Let’s just say the 36 size is the bomb!.. can’t wait to share pics of it, of course with VCA bling


And just to say, R is my H. When I see any datejust, I just want to buy it. No self control whatsoever. I almost bought another one today but my DH has limits.  I on the other hand can justify any number.


----------



## VcaHaddict

Today’s rings


----------



## eternallove4bag

EpiFanatic said:


> And just to say, R is my H. When I see any datejust, I just want to buy it. No self control whatsoever. I almost bought another one today but my DH has limits.  I on the other hand can justify any number.


Omg too funny @EpiFanatic I am beginning to feel the same about R right now! Especially all those gorgeous colors in OP! I want to munch them all up


----------



## eternallove4bag

VcaHaddict said:


> Today’s rings
> 
> View attachment 5627422
> 
> 
> View attachment 5627423


Loving the gorgeous combos @VcaHaddict the R with the Frivole ring looks dynamite!


----------



## VcaHaddict

eternallove4bag said:


> Loving the gorgeous combos @VcaHaddict the R with the Frivole ring looks dynamite!


Thank you so much @eternallove4bag Loving my Rolex more now with the frivole ring


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

Butterfly BTF ring in Lapis


----------



## eternallove4bag

OuiCestLaVie said:


> Butterfly BTF ring in Lapis
> 
> View attachment 5629799


How gorgeous is this pic @OuiCestLaVie 
The Birkin, the BTF ring and that stunning watch all make for some major eye candy!


----------



## EpiFanatic

VcaHaddict said:


> Today’s rings
> 
> View attachment 5627422
> 
> 
> View attachment 5627423


@VcaHaddict LOVE that single row.


----------



## VcaHaddict

EpiFanatic said:


> @VcaHaddict LOVE that single row.


Thank you @EpiFanatic It’s one of my favorites and most used ring


----------



## nycmamaofone

Wore my Frivole ring today with Cartier bracelets.


----------



## BigAkoya

OuiCestLaVie said:


> Butterfly BTF ring in Lapis
> 
> View attachment 5629799


Your ring is beautiful, but my eye is stuck on your watch!
The Pont des Amoureux is my favorite of all the VCA watches.  I could stare at that movement all day, and even that gorgeous back!  I remember the back was beautiful.

If I ever get into feminine watches, your watch is the bomb to me, and I want one, just like your combination!
VCA complication watches are the ultimate blend of art and technology to me!

I love love love it, and that watch looks magnificent on you!

By the way, is yours the new Kiss-On-Demand version (it looks it is, I see the left pusher)?
I would play with that all day long!


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

BigAkoya said:


> Your ring is beautiful, but my eye is stuck on your watch!
> The Pont des Amoureux is my favorite of all the VCA watches.  I could stare at that movement all day, and even that gorgeous could  back!  I remember the back was beautiful
> 
> If I ever get into feminine watches, your watch is the bomb to me, and I want one, just like your combination!
> VCA complication watches are the ultimate blend of art and technology to me!
> 
> I love love love it, and that watch looks magnificent on you!
> 
> By the way, is yours the new Kiss-On-Demand version (it looks it is, I see the left pusher)?
> I would play with that all day long!



Awwww thank you. Actually this watch was how I came to know the brand name VCA about 15 years ago. I saw someone showing off the watch and I was mesmerized by the movement and the story behind. But when I found out how much it cost I was like, I would never be able to afford it and even if I could I would be out of my mind to spend that much on a watch. But I found myself staring at the watch every time I came across it over the years, so finally I pulled the trigger during the pandemic.

Yes it’s the kiss-on-demand version. I love how you call this version  This change, plus the new easy strap swapping mechanism is what prompted me to get the watch. I’m usually a gold/rose gold person so I thought the newer rose gold/purple version would suits me better, but after trying on both and comparing side by side, I decided to go with the classic combo and also got the leather straps in all available colors. I’m eyeing the Lady ArpeL’s Feerie watch now. It’s definitely a slippery road…


----------



## BigAkoya

OuiCestLaVie said:


> Awwww thank you. Actually this watch was how I came to know the brand name VCA about 15 years ago. I saw someone showing off the watch and I was mesmerized by the movement and the story behind. But when I found out how much it cost I was like, I would never be able to afford it and even if I could I would be out of my mind to spend that much on a watch. But I found myself staring at the watch every time I came across it over the years, so finally I pulled the trigger during the pandemic.
> 
> Yes it’s the kiss-on-demand version. I love how you call this version  This change, plus the new easy strap swapping mechanism is what prompted me to get the watch. I’m usually a gold/rose gold person so I thought the newer rose gold/purple version would suits me better, but after trying on both and comparing side by side, I decided to go with the classic combo and also got the leather straps in all available colors. I’m eyeing the Lady ArpeL’s Feerie watch now. It’s definitely a slippery road…


What a great story, and you absolutely made the right decision.
I am of the thought that one only needs fabulous pieces in a jewelry collection, not a ton of just "stuff".
If you just wear the same amazing watch everyday, it's enough!  Your watch is it!

Next time you go in to look at watches, check out the Planetarium.  You may have already looked at it and poo-pooed it from you list.  The Planetarium is my second favorite watch.  It's not a feminine frou frou watch.  Rather, this watch is a technology masterpiece.  It is one of the top 10 watch complications, truly a combination of art and science.

It is basically the universe on your wrist, and the little stones are the "planets" that rotate around the sun.  The planets move in the watch exactly in time as the planets are moving now in the universe.  The awe of the universe means many different things to different people, and each person can find beauty and meaning in this watch, on top of the superb technology.  I just love this watch. 

The men's version is very different than the ladies as the men's version has six planets around the sun.
Check out both versions if you have not already.

I can't wait to see your next fabulous piece!

You were so so so smart (or lucky) to have waited to get the new version.  The Kiss-On-Demand version came out in 2019, so your timing was perfect!  I don't get credit for that phrase... When the new version came out, that's what all the watch enthusiasts called it and said "you can make your watch kiss on-demand!"


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

BigAkoya said:


> What a great story, and you absolutely made the right decision.
> I am of the thought that one only needs fabulous pieces in a jewelry collection, not a ton of just "stuff".
> If you just wear the same amazing watch everyday, it's enough!  Your watch is it!
> 
> Next time you go in to look at watches, check out the Planetarium.  You may have already looked at it and poo-pooed it from you list.  The Planetarium is my second favorite watch.  It's not a feminine frou frou watch.  Rather, this watch is a technology masterpiece.  It is one of the top 10 watch complications, truly a combination of art and science.
> 
> It is basically the universe on your wrist, and the little stones are the "planets" that rotate around the sun.  The planets move in the watch exactly in time as the planets are moving now in the universe.  The awe of the universe means many different things to different people, and each person can find beauty and meaning in this watch, on top of the superb technology.  I just love this watch.
> 
> The men's version is very different than the ladies as the men's version has six planets around the sun.
> Check out both versions if you have not already.
> 
> I can't wait to see your next fabulous piece!
> 
> You were so so so smart (or lucky) to have waited to get the new version.  The Kiss-On-Demand version came out in 2019, so your timing was perfect!  I don't get credit for that phrase... When the new version came out, that's what all the watch enthusiasts called it and said "you can make your watch kiss on-demand!"



The Planetarium is absolutely amazing! I’ve watched the videos about its movement but haven‘t seen it in person yet. However, as much as love it, I’m not ready to add it to my wishlist yet due to its cost.


----------



## Cliffslux

❤️  Thanks for the help in deciding. The advice was spot on in terms of comfort and bling. Will take better pics soon!


----------



## VcaHaddict

Cliffslux said:


> ❤️  Thanks for the help in deciding. The advice was spot on in terms of comfort and bling. Will take better pics soon!
> 
> View attachment 5635677


Congratulations!! Yes, please post more pics!!


----------



## kelsenia

So a few months ago I saw these earrings on fashionphile, and I immediately had to have them. They’re one of my favorite pieces  
It seems as though that the person who had these earrings made also had this ring made (amazingly in my large, MTO size). At first I was apprehensive about it, but later decided I should get it just to try it on (it is returnable) as I haven’t ever been able to try on a VCA BTF ring in my size. I have two two butterfly rings already ordered, the lapis and pink sapphire ones, but was worried they wouldn’t fit since I can’t try on any stock pieces. At least now I know that the ones I have ordered should fit well if they fit similarly!

But now onto the dilemma….
Eventually, I wanted to add the MOP two butterfly ring, I am not sure if three two butterfly rings is a bit much, however they are by far my favorite ring style by VCA (folie des pres and noeud get second and third!)

I wanted to get opinions on what people thought of this SO lucky alhambra compared to the stock rg mop butterfly ring (picture of @eternallove4bag’s beautiful one for easy reference). If I were to keep this one I wouldn’t get the two butterfly one, they’re too similar. I’m not sure if this one has the same elegance level as that one. I also find it weird that the diamond motifs on the earrings don’t match the ring. But, the idea of a matching set that I don’t need to wait over a year for is also nice too. What does everyone think?


----------



## mimibee

kelsenia said:


> So a few months ago I saw these earrings on fashionphile, and I immediately had to have them. They’re one of my favorite pieces
> It seems as though that the person who had these earrings made also had this ring made (amazingly in my large, MTO size). At first I was apprehensive about it, but later decided I should get it just to try it on (it is returnable) as I haven’t ever been able to try on a VCA BTF ring in my size. I have two two butterfly rings already ordered, the lapis and pink sapphire ones, but was worried they wouldn’t fit since I can’t try on any stock pieces. At least now I know that the ones I have ordered should fit well if they fit similarly!
> 
> But now onto the dilemma….
> Eventually, I wanted to add the MOP two butterfly ring, I am not sure if three two butterfly rings is a bit much, however they are by far my favorite ring style by VCA (folie des pres and noeud get second and third!)
> 
> I wanted to get opinions on what people thought of this SO lucky alhambra compared to the stock rg mop butterfly ring (picture of @eternallove4bag’s beautiful one for easy reference). If I were to keep this one I wouldn’t get the two butterfly one, they’re too similar. I’m not sure if this one has the same elegance level as that one. I also find it weird that the diamond motifs on the earrings don’t match the ring. But, the idea of a matching set that I don’t need to wait over a year for is also nice too. What does everyone think?
> 
> View attachment 5639037
> 
> 
> View attachment 5639038
> 
> 
> View attachment 5639039
> 
> 
> View attachment 5639040


I like the two butterflies ring on you more.


----------



## eternallove4bag

kelsenia said:


> So a few months ago I saw these earrings on fashionphile, and I immediately had to have them. They’re one of my favorite pieces
> It seems as though that the person who had these earrings made also had this ring made (amazingly in my large, MTO size). At first I was apprehensive about it, but later decided I should get it just to try it on (it is returnable) as I haven’t ever been able to try on a VCA BTF ring in my size. I have two two butterfly rings already ordered, the lapis and pink sapphire ones, but was worried they wouldn’t fit since I can’t try on any stock pieces. At least now I know that the ones I have ordered should fit well if they fit similarly!
> 
> But now onto the dilemma….
> Eventually, I wanted to add the MOP two butterfly ring, I am not sure if three two butterfly rings is a bit much, however they are by far my favorite ring style by VCA (folie des pres and noeud get second and third!)
> 
> I wanted to get opinions on what people thought of this SO lucky alhambra compared to the stock rg mop butterfly ring (picture of @eternallove4bag’s beautiful one for easy reference). If I were to keep this one I wouldn’t get the two butterfly one, they’re too similar. I’m not sure if this one has the same elegance level as that one. I also find it weird that the diamond motifs on the earrings don’t match the ring. But, the idea of a matching set that I don’t need to wait over a year for is also nice too. What does everyone think?
> 
> View attachment 5639037
> 
> 
> View attachment 5639038
> 
> 
> View attachment 5639039
> 
> 
> View attachment 5639040


@kelsenia I absolutely love the idea of having a matching set and the lucky butterfly earrings and BTF ring set looks so pretty together. Just because you have two other butterfly BTF rings coming, I am tempted to say keep the lucky ones and forget about the MOP/pave butterfly BTF ring. However to me, the white mop/pave butterfly BTF ring is the epitome of all butterfly rings. Maybe I am biased but it’s such a neutral beauty that you can wear it with everything. I am not a fan of the lucky Alhambra butterfly line but that’s just me. If you love it then I say keep and rock it. At the end, you have to love the pieces to the point that you have zero doubts about it otherwise it’s too much money for the added stress of always second guessing.


----------



## lynne_ross

kelsenia said:


> So a few months ago I saw these earrings on fashionphile, and I immediately had to have them. They’re one of my favorite pieces
> It seems as though that the person who had these earrings made also had this ring made (amazingly in my large, MTO size). At first I was apprehensive about it, but later decided I should get it just to try it on (it is returnable) as I haven’t ever been able to try on a VCA BTF ring in my size. I have two two butterfly rings already ordered, the lapis and pink sapphire ones, but was worried they wouldn’t fit since I can’t try on any stock pieces. At least now I know that the ones I have ordered should fit well if they fit similarly!
> 
> But now onto the dilemma….
> Eventually, I wanted to add the MOP two butterfly ring, I am not sure if three two butterfly rings is a bit much, however they are by far my favorite ring style by VCA (folie des pres and noeud get second and third!)
> 
> I wanted to get opinions on what people thought of this SO lucky alhambra compared to the stock rg mop butterfly ring (picture of @eternallove4bag’s beautiful one for easy reference). If I were to keep this one I wouldn’t get the two butterfly one, they’re too similar. I’m not sure if this one has the same elegance level as that one. I also find it weird that the diamond motifs on the earrings don’t match the ring. But, the idea of a matching set that I don’t need to wait over a year for is also nice too. What does everyone think?
> 
> View attachment 5639037
> 
> 
> View attachment 5639038
> 
> 
> View attachment 5639039
> 
> 
> View attachment 5639040


I have the tiger eye version of your earrings and I adore them. Your SO version are gorgeous. 
I personally am not a matchy person and I am not a fan of the Alhambra rings. I just find them flat. I would get the two butterfly ring instead if you want another ring with mop. Otherwise I believe your earrings will go beautifully with the rings you already ordered and if it were me I would not get a 3rd butterfly ring.


----------



## kelsenia

mimibee said:


> I like the two butterflies ring on you more.


That hand is actually @eternallove4bag's, but I agree I think it looks better!


eternallove4bag said:


> @kelsenia I absolutely love the idea of having a matching set and the lucky butterfly earrings and BTF ring set looks so pretty together. Just because you have two other butterfly BTF rings coming, I am tempted to say keep the lucky ones and forget about the MOP/pave butterfly BTF ring. However to me, the white mop/pave butterfly BTF ring is the epitome of all butterfly rings. Maybe I am biased but it’s such a neutral beauty that you can wear it with everything. I am not a fan of the lucky Alhambra butterfly line but that’s just me. If you love it then I say keep and rock it. At the end, you have to love the pieces to the point that you have zero doubts about it otherwise it’s too much money for the added stress of always second guessing.


You're totally right...I feel like it has to be a LOVE situation and that isn't there for me with the ring, but is with the earrings. I'll just be patient and wait for those other two BTF rings and then decide  But yes, your MOP ring is over the top beautiful!


lynne_ross said:


> I have the tiger eye version of your earrings and I adore them. Your SO version are gorgeous.
> I personally am not a matchy person and I am not a fan of the Alhambra rings. I just find them flat. I would get the two butterfly ring instead if you want another ring with mop. Otherwise I believe your earrings will go beautifully with the rings you already ordered and if it were me I would not get a 3rd butterfly ring.


Yea the alhambra ring doesn't have the same curves/3d aspect that the two butterfly does...maybe thats why I don't love it as much! Patience is a virtue and I just need to be patient waiting for mine to come in already lol


----------



## Notorious Pink

I absolutely love this set. Remember, I prefer pieces in classic colors that are just a little bit different, so this set rings my bell...just gorgeous. With that said, I think owning three of two butterfly rings, OR this ring AND the two butterfly BTF would each be redundant.


----------



## Cliffslux

Still so in love with my new purchase! Thanks for letting me share ❤️


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

My special order yellow gold socrate BTF ring is finally here!


----------



## eternallove4bag

OuiCestLaVie said:


> My special order yellow gold socrate BTF ring is finally here!
> 
> View attachment 5643171


These look amazing in YG @OuiCestLaVie


----------



## jenayb

OuiCestLaVie said:


> My special order yellow gold socrate BTF ring is finally here!
> 
> View attachment 5643171



STUNNING!


----------



## VcaHaddict

Frivole and Cartier


----------



## glamourbag

Cliffslux said:


> Still so in love with my new purchase! Thanks for letting me share ❤️
> 
> View attachment 5643145
> 
> 
> View attachment 5643146


That frivole is so beautiful


----------



## glamourbag

OuiCestLaVie said:


> My special order yellow gold socrate BTF ring is finally here!
> 
> View attachment 5643171


Congratulations on your Socrate. It is such a pretty VCA design


----------



## glamourbag

VcaHaddict said:


> Frivole and Cartier
> 
> View attachment 5668884
> 
> 
> View attachment 5668885


EVERYTHING here is stunning!


----------



## tenshix

VcaHaddict said:


> Frivole and Cartier
> 
> View attachment 5668884
> 
> 
> View attachment 5668885


All of it is gorgeous on you!! You wear them so well


----------



## VcaHaddict

glamourbag said:


> EVERYTHING here is stunning!


Thank you so much @glamourbag


tenshix said:


> All of it is gorgeous on you!! You wear them so well


Thank you so much @tenshix


----------



## WingNut

VcaHaddict said:


> Frivole and Cartier
> 
> View attachment 5668884
> 
> 
> View attachment 5668885


You have a beautifully curated collection. Love every single piece!


----------



## Cliffslux

Hard to always capture the sparkle but bling bling from every angle…


----------



## eternallove4bag

Cliffslux said:


> Hard to always capture the sparkle but bling bling from every angle…
> 
> View attachment 5669459
> View attachment 5669458


Beautiful pairing @Cliffslux and I love your nail polish too! Very festive.


----------



## Cliffslux

eternallove4bag said:


> Beautiful pairing @Cliffslux and I love your nail polish too! Very festive.


Thanks @eternallove4bag! I’ve been a terrible nail biter my entire life and dashing diva gloss is saving my nails happy to say. Thanks so much for your kind words. You are such an inspiration ❤️


----------



## rosebean

VcaHaddict said:


> Frivole and Cartier
> 
> View attachment 5668884
> 
> 
> View attachment 5668885


gorgeous ring and beautiful model hands  !


----------



## VcaHaddict

rosebean said:


> gorgeous ring and beautiful model hands  !


You are so sweet! Thank you so much @rosebean


----------

